# Against the Shadows VI - A Faded Glory Story Hour



## Old One (Mar 18, 2002)

Greetings All!

We have once again reached our size limit and I am opening another installment to preserve everyone's valued commentary.  Welcome to:

*Against the Shadows VI - A Faded Glory Story Hour*

*Recent Installments*

To catch the entire saga of Rowan, Rosë, Lew, Quintus and Sextus - along with the dearly departed Marcus Tiro and Garrick - from the beginning, visit: Installment Four

For the updated adventures of the intrepid band since migrating to the New Boards, visit: Installment Five

*Older Installments* - Subject to the re-opening of the archived boards (all the action is contained in Installment Four)

Installment One (w/commentary): Original Faded Glory Story Hour

Intallment Two (w/Commentary): Second Faded Glory Story Hour

Installment Three (w/commentary): Third Faded Glory Story Hour

Campaign Design Notes and Commentary: Campaign Info

*Supporting Sites*

The *Faded Glory Campaign Website*, maintained by O'berton, can be found Here - It is currently undergoing significant revision, so please bear with us!

Another great *Faded Glory* campaign, run by Rel, can be found Here

*Many Thanks!*

~ I would like to thank all of the loyal readers and lurkers for their support, readership, commentary and ideas - your presence inspires me to continue

~ I would like to thank my fantastic players whose antics inspire and amaze me

~ I would like to thank Morrus and the other volunteers that keep EN World running

*Final Thoughts*

Stay tuned for further adventures as the PCs face not only the dangers of the *Faded Glory* world - but the *Table of Elemental Evil* and a charter member of the *Rat Bastard DM's Club (tm)*!

*Readers and Lurkers - Please take a moment to vote in the new poll*

Thanks for reading and enjoy!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 18, 2002)

*Campaign Synopsis*

Reserved for Campaign Synopsis


----------



## Old One (Mar 18, 2002)

*Plot Updates*

Reserved for Plot Updates


----------



## Old One (Mar 18, 2002)

*Session 14 (Part Three)*

_*Twenty-One*_

Quintus cursed as he saw a trio of reddish bolts slam into Rosë.  He ducked behind the partially opened double doors and clawed at his laden belt for a scroll case.  Drusilla sailed past him, _gladius_ and _pugio_ in hand, seeking to tumble around the mass of enemies surrounding the barbarian just past the threshold.  Lew, who could just see into the room, closed his eyes and began a rhythmic chanting.

The Brigante roared in pain and anger as the arcane bolts slammed into him.  He vented on a lightly armored Shadowblade, sending the sallow-faced young man hurtling backwards in a welter of blood and brains.  His place was taken by two more _gladius_ wielders, eager to skewer the barbarian.  The very number of Rosë’s opponents hampered their effectiveness, however, as they jostled and bumped each other in their eagerness to get to him.  His most serious opposition was a trio of warriors clad in _lorica squamata_, bearing _spathas_ and further protected by _scutums_, angling in on the barbarian’s left flank.

One of them pivoted and thrust at Drusilla as she sailed by.  The _spatha_ punched through her light armor and dipped a handsbreadth into her midsection.  Her momentum tore her free from the blade, but she landed in a heap with blood pumping from the gaping wound.

_(DM’s Note: I use a house rule that adds the BAB of the person you are trying to tumble around to the tumbling DC and rolled *really* bad for Drusilla.  The resultant AoO was a critical hit.)_

Quintus found the scroll he was searching for and stepped into the doorway, shouting the final words of the spell.  A flickering ball of flame, one and a half paces across, erupted next to the enemy mage, searing him with flames.  Whatever fell magic the Shadowblade wizard was calling forth sputtered and died as the man frantically sought to extinguish his flaming robes.  Quintus grin widened as Lew finished chanting behind him and a pair of badgers, bearing the tell-tale bluish-white aura of _Osirian_, appeared behind the enemy battle line and tore into Rosë’s opponents.

_(DM’s Note: During the rescue of Rosë, Sextus, Lew and Rowan, Quintus “liberated” an enemy spellbook and several scrolls.  The party traded the spellbook to the ship’s mage of the *Sea Eagle* for a cache of low-level scrolls.)_

Drusilla slumped against the wall, holding her entrails in with one hand and fumbling in a pouch with the other.  She fished out a crystal vial, pulled the cork stopper out with her teeth and sucked down the opaque liquid inside.  The powerful healing draught immediately closed her hideous wound, restoring her to full health.  Finally arriving on the scene, Rowan and Sextus charged past Lew and Quintus, smashing into the enemy’s right flank.

The arrival of reinforcements gave Rosë the distraction he needed and his arcing blade flashed between the helm and armored shoulder of one of the warriors, shearing through the man’s neck and leaving it hanging by a mere thread of flesh.  Several of his opponents recoiled as their companion’s gore spattered them.  The Brigante, his face resembling a horrific red mask, grinned a wide grin.

The enemy spellcaster tried desperately to evade Quintus’ _Flaming Sphere_, with little luck.  Although the mage did not torch up as the sorcerer desired, the flames prevented him from concentrating on anything but self-preservation.  The holy badgers tore into the Shadowblades, although one was quickly dispatched.  Lew readied his staff and moved forward to support his friends.  Rowan covered Rosë’s right flank and Sextus passed the barbarian on the left, swing his dual _gladii_.  

He countered the attack of one Shadowblade with his off-hand blade and struck the man solidly in the midsection.  Drusilla, undeterred by her earlier mishap, tumbled under the man’s desperate cut, stood up behind him and thrust her sword through his kidney.  She flashed the bard a quick grin then spun away, seeking other foes.  Rosë’s axe sent another victim crashing to the floor and Rowan severely wounded another.  The Shadowblades, so confident a dozen grains earlier, began to waver.

Quintus, dissatisfied with the effect of the _Flaming Sphere_, ceased concentrating on it and prepared to cast another spell.  The wizard, momentarily free of the blazing ball’s attention, raised a slender wand and sent another trio of bolts slamming into Rosë, staggering him.  His malicious grin of satisfaction was erased as Quintus returned the favor with two _Magic Missiles_ of his own.  The mage stumbled, crying out in pain.

Sextus leaped forward, adding to the wizard’s pain with a gash along his ribs.  Then Drusilla was there again, dodging past the mage’s clawed hand and driving one of her blades through his left lung.  The doomed man’s eyes widened as he looked down to see the point of her _gladius_ protruding from his chest, then they rolled back into his head as he collapsed in a heap.  Sextus cursed under his breath, ‘That’s two kills she has stolen from me!’

The combined pressure of Rowan, Rosë and the remaining badger splintered the half-dozen strong Shadowblade line.  The second of the armored warriors fell to sword and axe and several of the gray cloaks turned to flee.  Quintus paused for a moment, noting that the chamber they were fighting in was some type of training room, with archery butts, practice weapons and stuffed dummies lining the walls.  The irony of the battlefield brought a wane smile to the sorcerer’s face.  

He counted several exits from the room, including a huge set of double doors across the room.  Several of the Shadowblades broke for that portal as the line gave way.  Quintus shouted at Lew to follow him and sprinted around the remnants of the melee in pursuit.  The remaining warrior and a pair of gray cloaks stood their ground, hacking at Rowan and Rosë.

Sextus and Drusilla moved in tandem, angling to cutoff the fleeing enemy.  Quintus paused and summoned forth a _Sleep_ spell.  The magic had minimum effect as only one of the Shadowblades slumped to the ground.  The trio that remained turned before the large doors and prepared to meet the onslaught of the companions.  Rosë and Rowan each dropped one of their foes.  The ranger left the last man to the barbarian and raced towards the knot battling before the portal.  

The concerted efforts of Sextus, Drusilla, Lew and Quintus quickly dropped one of the gray cloaks, but the other two used their companion’s sacrifice to slip through the doors.  Behind them, the Brigante’s axe smashed through the defenses of his final opponent.  Howling with glee and tongue hanging wolf-like from his mouth, Rosë sprinted forward.

Rowan saw the last pair of gray cloaks slip through the slightly opened doors.  Without breaking stride, the woodsman hit the narrowing opening and burst through, yelling madly.  A grain after Rowan disappeared into whatever room lay beyond the doors, Quintus heard the shouts and cries of renewed combat!

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 14 (Part Four) – Fateful Decisions*

~ Old One

PS – The title of this installment – *Twenty-One* – will make more sense next time !


----------



## Lela (Mar 19, 2002)

*SO CLOSE!!!!!!!!*

GHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't take the pressure.  You truely are RBSL!!

Aw, well, now for the commontery.

I like that house rule you have about tumble.  It really is nice.  I've been trying to figure out how to handle that for a while.  Yoink, one more thing stolen from your campaign by _yours truely_.

The fact is that we are a session behind.  The death happened in the next session (15).  Unless Old One has done one of his trademark cliffhangers at the end of a session, it won't be this battle that will result in death.  
But, I'm not betting on that possibility.  Based on everything that was said in the last thread ("We're going to kick your butt" by Tortise--among other clues), I'm going to say that Old One did have one of his trademark cliffhangers.  I'm still going to say that 

*ROSE* 

was the one who bit the dust.  You see, he is rushing into the room severly injured, still enraged, and will be coming out of it (Rage) fairly soon.  Should he be nocked out, he will most likely die right off.  All it will take is to be nocked to -4 (or -5) HP (depending on his current Con) and he's out.

Anyway, now that I've rambled on for quite a while, I wanted to ask Old One again if he could e-mail  me whatever you can on Bonded Weapons.  I'm considering incorperating them into my campaign (if I'm ever able to run it).   

Looking forward to the next glorious installment,


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: SO CLOSE!!!!!!!!*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> GHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't take the pressure.  You truely are RBSL!![/B]




I second the hell out of that.  Posting an update WITHOUT getting to the part where one of our beloved heroes dies!?!?!? RBSL extreme!!!!




> _Originally posted by Lela _I like that house rule you have about tumble.  It really is nice.  I've been trying to figure out how to handle that for a while.  Yoink, one more thing stolen from your campaign by _yours truely_.




You hear that sound?  It's me performing a second YOINK right after Lela's first YOINK.  Love that house rule!



> _Originally posted by Lela _Looking forward to the next glorious installment,




Aren't we all, Lela, aren't we all.  I'm tired of inventing new ways to say this campaign and story hour rocks, but it does.  Oh lordy it does.


----------



## Lela (Mar 19, 2002)

*Yeah, what he said.*

That's right PoH, it rocks, it rolls, and (Will Smith type voice) it will _nock you down_.

Let it be known that I hereby nominate this Story Hour as Best Story Hour of the Year for the Lela's Choice Awards©.  The voting will be done democratically.  One man, one vote.  I'm the man, I have the vote.  If there is a dispute, I'll ask my good friend Valgrath to mitigate.
The one _and only_ nominee is this story hour (Against the Shadows – A Faded Glory Story Hour).

The winner will be announced after we find out after we discover who had the misfortune of falling pray to the Table of Elemental Evil.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: SO CLOSE!!!!!!!!*



			
				Pillars of Hercules said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aren't we all, Lela, aren't we all.  I'm tired of inventing new ways to say this campaign and story hour rocks, but it does.  Oh lordy it does.   *




I can only agree. Congratulations to yet another cliffhanger... Ah, btw, YOINK! 

Think that tumbling was too weak how we used it (tumble check gave you AC against AoOs). 

About who bites the dust... Now: No idea. Rose might be in the middle of hell, but he would not be the first barbarian to enter combat halfdead and leave combat halfdead... Now it can be anyone. Depends on the enemies. One good fighter lvl6 and a player is toast.


----------



## Old One (Mar 19, 2002)

*Darklone, Lela and P of H...*

Thanks for stoppin' by and checking out our new home, everyone!

I must admit, I am a *RBST*!  I should have the last installment of *Session 14* up tomorrow and then we will move onto the fateful *Session 15*, followed by an even stranger twist!

To show you how evil I truly am, I won't even give any hints as to what the twist may be, but it involves maniacal laughter, makeshift bandages and carved faces...

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Darklone, Lela and P of H...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *To show you how evil I truly am, I won't even give any hints as to what the twist may be, but it involves maniacal laughter, makeshift bandages and carved faces...
> 
> ~ Old One *




I knew it!  This whole thing has been an elaborate plot by the evil Cassuvius Stepmother to get a facelift!

My powers of prediction are without parallel.


----------



## Lela (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: REL*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> To show you how evil I truly am, I won't even give any hints as to what the twist may be, but it involves maniacal laughter, makeshift bandages and carved faces...
> 
> ~ Old One *




Nope, Rel.  You missed it completely.  It is obviously the disfigured miricle seekers that attacked Lew.  The Maniacal Laughter is from one who _thinks_ he is one of the evil gods seeking to destroy Orison.  The Makeshift Bandages are what Lew is trying to do to create  _yet another_  miricle.  And the Carved Faces are an obscure form of torture that have nothing to do with the campaign; mearly a reflection of Old One's twisted mind.


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't Old One tell us a little while back that we'd have to wait two installments before the recently deceased character was revealed?  He's no RBST (OK he is, but not for that reason  ) he's just keeping his word and spinning his yarn.

As for Rel's insightful (an amusing) prediction, I must respectfully disagree.  The carved faces adorn the hull of the _Sea Eagle_; the makeshift bandages are for Sextus' ego which was bruised by Drusilla "stealing" his kills; the manical laughter is mine for doing such a fine job of predicting these events  !!  BTW, I predict that Rowan will be our fallen hero -- his reward for giving chase all by his lonesome.

Keep the hits coming Old One.


----------



## Lela (Mar 22, 2002)

*The Lela Awards© are once again postponed.*

Due to lack of information, the Lela Awards© have yet again been postponed.  If you'll recall the nominee(s) are:

Against the Shadows VI - A Faded Glory Story Hour

As the 5-year-old player of Werewolf seems to be scaring himself too badly to sleep at night (and has thus quit the campaign), Old One's Story Hour has been left as the only nomminee.  Of course, the judges are anxious.  If we are forced to wait too long . . .  Well, who knows what will happen.


----------



## Old One (Mar 22, 2002)

*Session 14 (Part Four)*

*Fateful Decisions*

The party, sans Rowan, shouldered their way through the heavy doors and found themselves at one end of a large dining hall perhaps 20 paces wide and 30 paces deep.  A dozen trestle tables filled the room, although several on their left flank had been turned onto their side to provide cover for a quartet of crossbowman that sent bolts screaming into the party ranks, grazing several.

Quintus noted four doors leading from the hall, one on each of the long wall and two at opposite ends of the far wall.  His architectural assessment was cut short by the actions (or antics) of Rowan.  The ranger, yelling dire threats, charged towards a knot of gray cloaks at the center of the far wall.  He leapt onto one of the tables and swung mightily at an opponent already bearing wounds.

Unfortunately, his left foot, extended to support his lunge, landed in some gravy residue on the table and shot out from under him.  Arms and legs thrashing frantically, Rowan flew into the air and landed in an ignominious heap at the feet of the amazed Shadowblades.  Momentarily stunned, he could do nothing as the five men, evil grins splitting their faces, prepared to plunge their blades into his prone form.

_(DM’s Note: A lovely “1” followed by fumble confirmation for Rowan!)_

As Sextus, Drusilla and Rosë surged past to deal with the crossbowman, Quintus desperately called upon his power with all possible speed.  A grain before five gladii tore into Rowan, the sorcerer’s _Sleep_ magic sent four antagonists slumping to the ground, snoring softly.  The remaining Shadowblade thrust his blade into Rowan, cutting him deeply.

The crossbowmen dropped their missile weapons and swept out blades as the bard, the rogue and the barbarian arrived at their hastily built defensive position.  Sextus traded blows with one of the Shadowblades; each scoring a minor hit on the other.  The younger Scipio’s eyes widened as a gaping wound appeared on the right side of his opponent’s neck and the man pitched forward, revealing a grinning Drusilla whose sword was dripping with fresh blood.  Sextus’ face reddened with unreasoning exasperation as she winked at him, turned and danced nimbly back into the fray.  “That’s three!” He growled.

_(DM’s Note: Due primarily to the flow of the action, every time Sextus engaged someone, Drusilla tumbled to flank and finished the enemy off.  By the end of the combat, Steve – Sextus’ player – was beside himself!  It is especially delicious since Sextus still has overwhelming feelings of guilt surround the whole Cassuvius’ daughters incident.)_

A swing of Rosë’s axe smashed another gray cloak backwards over a table in a spray of blood and the barbarian leered at the two men still facing the trio, murder in his eyes.

Lew moved up beside Quintus, crossbow ready.  He snapped a shot at the man standing above Rowan, catching him just below the right collarbone and wounding him badly.  The ranger, still gasping for breath, struggled to his knees and buried his sword in the man’s gut.  The Shadowblade, a red-haired youth with a myriad of freckles, stared dumbly at the hilt of Rowan’s gladius pressed against his midsection before sliding to the floor, dead.

Drusilla and Rosë combined to send another of their opponents to Deathsgate with a pierced lung and severed left leg.  Sextus pointed his blade at the last gray cloak standing, a lanky fellow with a narrow face and rat-like eyes.  “Surrender now and we will spare your life!”

The man’s gaze darted about the room and Sextus could tell he was weighing flight vs. survival.  The Shadowblade’s sword rang loudly as it fell to the floor and the rat-faced man’s shoulders slumped in defeat.  Lew nodded his head in approval and moved into the dining hall to see to his friends.  Quintus, relieved that everyone – at least among his companions – was more or less intact, slowly backed out of the doorway and returned to the previous room.

Casting a glance over his shoulder to ensure Lew was out of sight, he passed his spear point through the throat of an earlier victim of his _Sleep_ spell.  Then he moved to the bloody form of the enemy wizard and began searching for anything useful, pondering their situation as he did so.

Back in the dining hall, Lew applied some curatives to the badly battered Rowan and Rosë.  The barbarian grimaced in renewed pain as the adrenaline from his rage dissipated.  Still, he shared a ragged grin with his companions as they trussed up the five remaining Shadowblades.  Sextus and Rowan looped sturdy rope around the wrists and ankles of the four sleeping gray cloaks while Rosë stood over them, bloody axe in hand.  Each was suitably cowed as he awoke.  They hauled them into a rough circle in the center of the room and Lew, surveying the carnage about them asked, “What do we do now?”

Quintus returned from his foray with several items in hand, although none of them seemed particularly useful.  Looking long and hard at the prisoners, he glanced at Lew, a slow smile spreading across his face.  “I have an idea!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 15 (Part One) – Once More Into The Breach!*

~ Old One

_(DM's Note: In the aftermath of their "stealth mission" thus far, the party has accumulated 21 enemy KIAs!  During the battle, John, Rosë's player, kept a running "body count".  At the end of the session he said "Twenty-One!".  We all looked at him, puzzled.  Then he said "That's how many we took out!"  So much for hit and run!)_


----------



## Lela (Mar 22, 2002)

Well, Tottise, you must have been thrilled when those sleep spells saved your -4 prone butt.   

How you all continually survive situations in which you should be dead, I'll never know.  Then again, you havn't

Though it is true, I've become attached to the characters.  It'll be hard to become used to another batch.  I just have to remember how long it took me to start liking the Scipio brothers.  I really hated them at first.  Now, the two brothers have become two of my 5 favorite characters.    Though, it looks as if Drusilla may kick one of the PCs out of that area.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid.

As a side note, I'm planing on expanding the Lela Awards© to add in a few things like

Best Scene
Most Heroic Moment
Worst Villein
Best Timing (at least two of these will be awarded)
Most Heart-Renching Moment
Most Evil DM Moment
Nicest DM Moment (it's true, there is actually one that will qualify!)
Most Ironic Moment
The Table of Elemental Evil Award (Lifetime Achievment)
etc.

Seeing as there is no other story hour currently in contention, all such awards would be awarded to characters that make their home(s) here.  If Old One happens to have any recomendations I would love to hear them.  Of course, he doesn't have any say in what I choose for the DM moments 

As always, I will ask my good friend Valgrath to midigate any and all disputes.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 23, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, Tottise, you must have been thrilled when those sleep spells saved your -4 prone butt.
> 
> How you all continually survive situations in which you should be dead, I'll never know.  Then again, you havn't
> 
> *




I was absolutely amazed and thrilled by the timing and success of that sleep spell Quintus heaved at the area Rowan occupied. It gave me the time to 5-foot-step back, drink a potion of moderate healing, and get my zero hitpoint butt back into surviving shape.

Needless to say, if you think this situation was hair-raising, you have more coming. At a later point I remarked outloud that we were headed for a TPK (total party kill) bcause it definitely looked very grim.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 25, 2002)

**CACKLE**

Here we are,... waiting for the sore news...

I LOVE Dru!

Having done similar things to players in my group (as roguetype), I can imagine the look on Sextus players face! 

*Very evil cackle*

"She stole my kill!"

Old One, could you post the players in the rogues gallery? Perhaps add Garrick and Marcus Tito too... post mortem.


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2002)

*I gotta a couple of more...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, Tottise, you must have been thrilled when those sleep spells saved your -4 prone butt.
> 
> How you all continually survive situations in which you should be dead, I'll never know.  Then again, you havn't
> 
> ...




Lela -

Here are some others...

 Worst series of die rolls
 Greatest Escape
 Favorite story line
 Most annoying story line
I'll let you know if I think of any others!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: *CACKLE**



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Here we are,... waiting for the sore news...
> 
> I LOVE Dru!
> 
> ...




Darklone -

Thanks for droppin' in!  Drusilla is pretty fun, although I forget about her sometime since she doesn't have a "speaking role" !  I really need to get *Rogue's Gallery* post in...I will add that to the long list of things that I am deficient on!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: I gotta a couple of more...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela -
> 
> ...




Before I start, did you get my e-mail?

I spent all weekend on it and, so far, I have around 17 pages of type in Word Perfect (including my 1-page outline).  I'm on Session 12 (Part Two) and have most likely passed many of those--but I'll keep an "I" out.  Here's what I've already found,


Best Scene
Most Heroic Moment
Worst Villein
Most Heart-Renching Moment
Most Evil DM Moment
Nicest DM Moment
We're All SOOO Glad You Are Dead Award
Most Ironic Moment
The Life-Changing Moment Award

At this point I also have the following fun awards (I like to call them Tidbits):


Best Timing Awards (1 so far)
Bad Luck Awards (2)
Bad Planning Award (1)

Each tidbit will have more than one winner and they will be interposed throughout the rest of the awards during the program.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: I gotta a couple of more...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Best Scene
> Most Heroic Moment
> ...




Oh oh Lela.... I think you forgot some of the most important ones, though you got them somewhat more specialised...:

Most annoying NPC
Most loved NPC
Worst defeat (hint hint at Lew getting bashed by cripples)


----------



## Lela (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I gotta a couple of more...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh oh Lela.... I think you forgot some of the most important ones, though you got them somewhat more specialised...:
> 
> ...




Hmmm, not sure about *Most Annoying NPC* but *Most Loved NPC* is easy.  How about *Worst Defeat* changed to a tidbit with a new name of *Most Embarrassing Moments*.  This way I can add a few more things besides just Lew and the cripples.  Of course, just to keep some mystery, I might award Lew's cripple bashing as something else.  You know he is going to get an award for that, it's just a given, the reall question is what award will it be?

Any other ideas?  Some things that might focus on the later Sessions would be great, just after Lew and the cripples.

I plan to update my first post as I find new awards.  That way there will be a running list of what will happen.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hmmm*

Most loved NPC is easy???

Not for me. Lathan and Bogwell are still number one, closely followed by Drusilla and Captain Rook. 

Drusilla might have the best chances since she's active at the moment.


----------



## Lela (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Most loved NPC is easy???
> 
> Not for me. Lathan and Bogwell are still number one, closely followed by Drusilla and Captain Rook.
> 
> Drusilla might have the best chances since she's active at the moment. *




Any other guesses? To any of the Awards?  It's fun to have some discussion going. 

Hmmmm, I should most likely take this somewhere else.  Where to though?  Any recomendations on a forum for this?


----------



## Old One (Mar 28, 2002)

*Session 15 (Part One)*

During the last session, our intrepid band accepted a commission from Lady Andrimia and Captain Rook of the “Reds” faction to raid one of the sewer-based strongholds of Oar’s underground, the Shadowblades.  They are searching for evidence that Antoinine Sestius, leader of the “Greens” faction, is in league with the Shadowblades or is actually the Shadowblade leader known as Maythrax.

Drusilla Cassuvius surprised the party by accompanying them, armed and armored.

What was designed to be a “hit and run” raid quickly degenerated into a full-scale battle with the party gaining the upper hand.  Although bruised and battered, they currently stand in the remains of the dining hall with five Shadowblade prisoners…

*Once More Into the Breach*

Quintus finished whispering in Lew’s ear and jerked his head towards their prisoners.  The quizzical look that had graced the priest’s face a grain before transformed into a widening grin.  Quintus nodded at Rosë and pointed at one of the prisoners.  “Deal with him!” The sorcerer said in most menacing tone.

The Brigante, still slightly winded from the earlier battle, had no trouble dragging the struggling wretch through the double doors into the practice chamber.  Lew and Drusilla followed and the quartet disappeared from view.  Quintus turned his baleful eye towards the remaining prisoners, regarding each in turn.  Rowan moved up beside him, sword in hand and Quintus pointed to two of the men.  “That one and that one.”

The ranger drug each ten paces from the others and positioned them so they could not see their companions.  Just as he finished arranging the pair, agonized screams echoed from the room occupied by Rosë, Lew, Drusilla and their charge.  A severed hand sailed through the open portal and flopped sickeningly on the stone floor.  The screams redoubled and another appendage followed the first.  Quintus picked up one of the bloody trophies and regarded it idly.  “Right, whoever answers my questions fastest gets to live.  We will let the other one of you live as well, but he will be a handless, eyeless, footless beggar!”

The blood drained away from the face of the rightmost prisoner and the man’s eyes rolled back into his head as he fainted.  Quintus turned the full force of his malice to the other Shadowblade.  The man swallowed hard, then tried unsuccessfully to wet his suddenly dry lips with the tip of his equally dry tongue.  “How many more Shadowblades are in this place?”

“A dozen or so.” The wretch stammered.

Quintus continued, “How long until reinforcements arrive?”

“T-t-they should already be here.”

The man turned deathly pale and began to shake as Rowan squatted next to him, grasped the hem of his gray tunic and casually began to clean the blood from his sword blade, smiling all the while.  Quintus fought hard to suppress a grin.  “Where is your commander’s office?”

The trembling prisoner inclined his head towards the left hand corner door along the wall opposite the double doors they had entered through.

“Why do the Shadowblades focus their attacks on the ‘Reds’?”

“I-I-I just does what my boss tells me…please!” The man’s voice trailed off into a strangled whisper as he focused on something behind Quintus.

The sorcerer looked up to see Sextus gesturing wildly towards the right hand corner door.  An oblong gray sphere, about the size of a cavalry scutum, floated above the portal.  A low voice ragged with age and dripping with venom, issued from the arcane manifestation.  “Well done!  It seems I have underestimated you.”

“Just like your grandson!” Quintus shot back, convinced the voice belonged to Antoinine Sestius.

“Perhaps,” the disembodied voice purred.  “Let us see how you fare against those who are not asleep!”

Deranged laughter peeled forth from the sphere and echoed through the chamber for a moment before fading as the spatial disturbance winked out of existence.  The left corner door – the same one indicated by the prisoner – swung open with a metallic click.  Quintus, Rowan and Sextus tensed themselves for a rush of enemies, but nothing happened.  Breathing a momentary sigh of relief, Quintus recalled Lew, Drusilla and Rosë.

They emerged from the other chamber, prisoner in tow.  The man was as white as a bed sheet, but otherwise unharmed.  They deposited him on the floor next to his fellows and the party shared a quiet laugh at the effectiveness of their ruse.

_(DM’s Note: I was wondering how the party was going to deal with the prisoners.  They are all good aligned, so outright torture was out of the question.  They took one of the prisoners around the corner, where Rosë and Lew persuaded him to scream like he was being killed.  Meanwhile, Drusilla hacked the hands from a dead man and hurled them back into the room.  Quintus then made use of his considerable *Intimidate* skill – and I rolled *really* well for him – to browbeat the information from one of the remaining prisoners.  Even Lew went along with this one!)_

A short discussion ensued.

Most of the party was for continuing forward, although several votes of caution were registered.  It was obvious that whoever was up there _knew_ they were coming, but the primary purpose for their mission was unfinished.  Rosë cut the discussion short.  “We go!”

He sauntered over to one of the Shadowblades that Sextus had been watching, producing one of his heavy fighting dirks as he went.  Terror reflected in the man’s eyes as the hulking barbarian loomed over him with the deadly instrument.  Rosë chuckled to himself as he severed the ropes binding the man’s feet and hauled him roughly to his feet and nodded towards the slightly open door.  “Traps?”

The man shook his head violently.

“Good.  You go first!”

The Brigante thrust the man bodily through the doorway, swinging the barrier open.    “Stairs going up,” Rosë called. 

Everyone one else tucked in behind the massive barbarian and his human shield.  Quintus whispered to Lew to be ready for undead and pushed him directly behind Rosë.  The sorcerer followed, with Drusilla, Rowan and Sextus completing the file.  Surmounting the short flight of stairs was a shallow landing and a pair of polished doors cut from dark hardwood.  

Rosë stopped on the landing and gestured towards the lever on the left most door.  The trembling prisoner reached out and opened the door.  As soon as the door opened a bit, the barbarian used his prisoner as a battering ram to fling it all the way open.  At the base of the stairs, Sextus’ blood ran cold as hideous screams echoed from above.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 15 (Part Two) – Big Trouble in Shadowblade Land*

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Mar 28, 2002)

**sigh dreamily...**

Nice. Wonderful. Love it. *clapclapclap*

..."Traps?" 

Why raising diplomacy ?

Gray sphere .... ? *checking his books*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: *sigh dreamily...**



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Gray sphere .... ? *checking his books* *




I would guess that the Gray sphere was an example of "Scrying"

From PHB "This spell creates a magical sensor located near the subject. Any creature with Intelligence 12 or higher can notice the sensor by making a Scry check (or an Intelligence check) against DC 20."

In fact, haven't they had a feeling that they were being watched ever since they killed "Scarnose". 

By the way, Scry is a level 4 spell for wizards, So whoever cast it would have to be at least a level 7 charcter.


----------



## Old One (Mar 28, 2002)

*MW gets a cookie!*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I would guess that the Gray sphere was an example of "Scrying"
> 
> ...




MW (and Darklone) -

You are on target (as usual)!  The phenomena has appeared several times and they have deduced that it is some type of _scrying_.  This is the first time, however, that anything has passed through it!

I use a lot of different effects, so the end user might be casting a _Scry_ spell and be at least 7th level...or it could be something else entirely!

Check back soonest!

~ Old One


----------



## Valavien (Mar 28, 2002)

Hi All!

I have just read read from where I left off before the board change from session 8.  Typically I am left right at the cliffhanger  I am exhausted after reading it for two days!  Three cheers for Old One - When are you coming to Australia to run a game


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Mar 29, 2002)

*Urrkkk*

Another cliffhanger!

[explodes]

[re-assembles using dark powers]

More, please!


----------



## Lela (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh, gosh!!  That is a good idea!  Lew actually went with that?  How, surprising.  I assume you gave a circumstance bonus to the intimidate roll?  Very nice.

Well, I took Darklone's plan and ran with it.  We now have a thread devoted to the Lela Awards© complete with poll.  Be sure to take a look, should you find the time.  We're going to have a blast.



Really looking forward to what happens next!  I've sent Old One my guess on what is going to happen.  If I'm right it would really ruin the suspense for everyone else.  [insert errie music]

Lovin it Old One, as always.


----------



## Vuron (Apr 2, 2002)

Maybe the death he refers to is that of an important NPC like Drusila?

Regardless it would seem that they are too poor to afford raise dead even if that is an option in the game.

Quick comments:

1) While sometimes splitting the party especially in urban settings has quite a bit of versimilitude it does seem like the party is prone to running off half cocked alot ( which is the natural inclination of heroes of course)

2) The sorceror by nature and inclination seems to be the one headed for the leadership feat at the current time, I wonder what sort of cohort might be most useful (at the current time either a cleric or tank seems the most useful concerning the party's tendency for bad luck)

3) Considering the success of the wolfhounds in the militia captain's backstory I'm actually quite surprised that the party has not considered the purchase of a couple of well trained wolfhounds to help them in thier adventures.

4) I find it somewhat interesting the free market "reds" are the lovable faction while the authoritarian "greens" are the evil faction. Does this show a degree of bias concerning economics in the DM?

Having read the storyhour thus far I think that we can expect to see more interaction with rival neutral parties like the aristocratic adventuring band as their status as the rightful heroes of the region are slowly threatened by these poor hillbillies ie the PCs.

The PCs have also managed to get themselves enmeshed in the machinations and  politics of people beyond thier scope. Perhaps the PCs will soon need to fully explore the knowledge of Drusila. Especially before one or more of them become romantically involved.

Questions)

1) I assume the pendant worn by the gnoll/aristocrat has not been correctly dealt with or identified. Definitely a plot hook waiting there.

2) I am guessing that magic is intensely personal in your campaign I wonder if the party were to describe the pendant worn by the regenerating zombie if elder clerics or mages might recognize it's type and potentially it's manufacture.

3) The old peddler, his nature is very much in question, he seems benign if not completely altruisitic. Perhaps he is subtly arming the party against his enemies? He is almost definitely not quite human. I suspect that the dwarves, gnomes and elves might walk amoung the humans in other shapes 

4) Finally, it seems the party has tried to remains free of entanglements with greater factions, perhaps it is time for them to make conscious decisions about what path they want to pursue and join with people that can give them assistance and information neccesary to acchieve those ends, even if they mean losing some of thier own personal freedom?


----------



## Old One (Apr 3, 2002)

*Session 15 (Part Two)*

*Big Trouble in Shadowblade Land*

Rosë found himself teetering precariously on the edge of a 10-pace deep pit that measured 3 paces by 3 paces.  As the well-oiled trap door swung slowly back into place, the Brigante noted his erstwhile prisoner impaled on a forest of sharpened stakes that lined the bottom of the pit, unseeing eyes staring accusingly at him.  Lew’s hand helped steady the barbarian, who slowly stepped back from the trap.  Unreasoning fear sprang into the priest’s mind, ‘Pits…why does it always have to be pits!’

Drusilla wormed her way to the fore and crouched low, examining the outlines of the impediment.  In the chamber beyond, a glowing brazier stood in one corner and geometric tapestries lined the walls.  Two overstuffed armchairs, a divan and a pair of small tables completed a comfortable sitting room.  Another double door stood opposite the one the party now crowded around.  This one, however, had four ornately carved faces, arranged vertically, cascading down each side.  Drusilla, noting the location of the trap, nimbly leapt into the room and flattened against a wall, sword in hand.

“Wait!” Called Rowan.

He plucked Sextus’ arm and the pair descended the stairs, hefted one of the tables and carried it awkwardly back up.  They slide the table across the trap door, effectively bridging the obstacle.  Everyone but Quintus crossed over into the room and began a cursory search, looking behind tapestries and under furniture.  Rosë moved towards the next set of door, reaching out with a scarred hand to open them.  The barbarian paused when he felt a light touch on his arm.

He turned to see Drusilla shaking her and motioning him to stand aside.  He did so reluctantly as the slender girl carefully examined the intricately carved portal.  Impatience caused the barbarian to fidget constantly and he was much relieved when she stepped away from the door and nodded her head.  Hefting his axe, Rosë pushed the lever down on the left hand side.

Gouts of flame shot from each of the four mouths, washing over the Brigante and inflicting blistering burns!  He howled in pain and frustration, beating at the remnants of the fire to extinguish it.  He cast a severe glance towards Drusilla, who was regarding the smoking barbarian with a face reflecting profound embarrassment.  She ducked her head and moved to the right side door, repeating her earlier actions.

After she stepped away, Rosë stood to the side, extended his great axe and pushed the lever down while shoving the door hard with the haft of his weapon.  The door swung open while flame spewed from the carved mouths on that side.  Unfortunately, the barbarian’s position placed him in the arc of fire and his skin blistered once again!

_(DM’s Note: As most have figured out by now, Drusilla has some levels of rogue.  I rolled a “1” and “2” respectively for her *Search* rolls on the doors!  Rosë had a good idea on the second door, but failed to take into account which way the door opened…ahh, fun with traps!)_

The chamber beyond the portal was lit with soft lamplight and seemed to be some manner of study.  Several bookcases, each holding a dozen large tomes, lined the walls along with some richly upholstered furniture.  A large statue of a regal looking man, dressed as an Emorian officer, stood in the far left corner.  A pair of door were centered along the right hand wall, cut from smooth, silvery wood and unadorned.

Wary of traps, Drusilla examined the doorway, stepped lightly into the room and moved to the left wall, looking at the bookcases.  Rosë followed, moving carefully towards the statue.  Lew, Sextus and Rowan eased towards the doorway.  Suddenly, the smooth, silvery door opened away from the party and a trio of crossbow bolts sliced through them, nicking Drusilla and Rosë.  Crouched in the doorway, they saw three gray cloaks, with several more shadowy figures behind them.  Mad cackling arose from one of the forms.

Quintus crouched at the bottom of the stairwell, peeking into the dining hall.  The door to his left creaked and three Shadowblades emerged, crossbows readied.  Behind them came a warrior clad in _lorica squamata_ bearing a _spatha_ and _scutum_.  The sorcerer cursed under his breath as one of them spotted him and shouted a warning before he could pull his head from view.  The sound of pounding feet rang in his ears!

The elder Scipio was prepared for this eventuality, however.  He quickly read one of the scrolls obtained from Valyria _(DM’s Note: The ship’s mage of the *Sea Eagle*)_ and a pulsing sphere of fire materialized, blocking the doorway.  “We have company below!”

The sound of steel ringing on steel greeted his ears as he bounded back up the stairs, taking two at a time.  ‘Damn,’ he cursed silently, ‘enemies on two sides!’

The sorcerer’s leg speed could not match the quickness of the bolts launched from the frustrated gray cloaks below.  Two quarrels tore into Quintus just before he reached the upper landing, where the angle of the ceiling cut off his enemies’ line of fire.  Gasping and reeling, he clambered over their improvised bridge and sagged against the wall, blood flowing down his back.  Grimacing in pain, he summoned forth a _Shield_ for more protection against future missiles.  Sextus noted his brother’s arrival and condition with alarm and moved aid him.

A roar of challenge heralded Rosë’s descent into battle rage as he hefted his axe and prepared to charge the knot of Shadowblades just beyond the door.  Rowan and Lew snapped bolt and arrow towards the trio, but angles and cover prevented any hits.  Drusilla yanked out her _gladius_ and _pugio_ as she slid out of the archers’ view.  

Rosë hadn’t even begun his charge when a new combatant dashed into the room from behind the crossbowman.  The man was short, but heavily muscled and wore a strange mish-mash of armor.  A helm in the Berylian style, sans horsehair crest, crowned his head.  His torso was unarmored save for a broad belt reinforced by metal studs.  _Lorica hamata_ covered both arms from shoulder to wrist and a bronzed greave protected his left leg.  His left hand was wrapped in leather strips lined with metal studs.  He bore a strange-looking spear, 5 paces in length and topped with a curious twin-tined head.

Rowan took all of this in during the grain or two it took the man to lunge towards the Brigante, hooking Rosë’s great axe between the spear tines and twisting hard.  Only the barbarian’s rage induced strength prevented his weapon from being torn from his grasp.  Rosë recovered and leapt at the man, sweeping his axe around in an oblique cut.  The man crouched low and angled his weapon up to catch Rosë full in the chest.

Quintus, still awash in the warmth of Sextus’ healing magic, gasped aloud as he saw a tine from the enemy warrior’s strange spear actually protruding from his companion’s back.  “Go, Sextus.” He said weakly, “They will need all the help you can give them.  I will hold things here!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 15 (Part Three) – Madness and Mayhem*

~ Old One


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 3, 2002)

Great update, as always, OO!  Cool flashback to earlier deaths with the pit trap (I suppose I'd be traumatized too if my party had lost two members to a pit early on).  Shouldn't Mr.Fork have a net in his off hand, though?  I forget what those gladiators were called, but they make for a cool opponent!
LB


----------



## Old One (Apr 3, 2002)

*Interesting Insights!*



			
				Vuron said:
			
		

> *Maybe the death he refers to is that of an important NPC like Drusila?
> 
> Regardless it would seem that they are too poor to afford raise dead even if that is an option in the game.
> 
> ...




Vuron -

Great commentary!  Maybe I can get Quintus (Corey) or Rowan (Tortoise) to comment on some of your keen observations.  My own comments on some of your comments...

*Comments:*

(1) Urban adventures are funny (from a DM's perspective).  Parties that would never dream of splitting up in a dungeon scatter to the four winds when they hit the city gate!  Although this group did stay together for the most part, they allowed the RBDM to pick them off in pretty short order.  Unforntunately, they are pretty good about learning from their mistakes !

(2) This group is actually pretty "Charisma Heavy"!  Quintus, Sextus and Brother Lew all have pretty good people skills.  That said, I could certainly see Quintus picking up the Leadership feat...it would be pretty natural for his character (assuming, of course, that he lives that long).

(3) Shhh...don't give them any ideas!

(4) I have a great love of politics and things financial, although I certainly place myself into the free-trader camp (hmmm, DM bias showing through?).  That said, remember that the party isn't real happy with the Sestius family right now!

*Questions:*

(1) The pendant was actually left around the severed neck of Acrius Sestius when they mounted his head on a stick along the Great Northern Road!  They never did find out exactly what it was (although the assumption is that it was some type of scrying focus).

(2) As a DM, I detest "mass market magics", with the exception of low-level one shots like potions and scrolls.  I prefer to build an air of mystery and discovery around most magic items.  Also, I require a formula for all but the most simple items and such formula must be discovered or researched.  A simple description would not be enough to replicate, although a successful spellcraft or knowledge: arcana check might help pin down a function or two.

(3) No comment!

(4) I will have to let the party answer that one...I really try to provide the backdrop and then let the party dig their own grav...er, make their own decisions!

Hope those help and thanks for the detailed queries!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 3, 2002)

*Thanks, LB!*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Great update, as always, OO!  Cool flashback to earlier deaths with the pit trap (I suppose I'd be traumatized too if my party had lost two members to a pit early on).  Shouldn't Mr.Fork have a net in his off hand, though?  I forget what those gladiators were called, but they make for a cool opponent!
> LB *




LB -

Thanks for stoppin' in.  I was sure that I was going to get another one with a pit!  Rose just barely kept from falling in!

The enemy fighter actually has a ranseur, not a trident and they can be pretty nasty on a critical hit (as we will soon see - _foreshadowing, foreshadowing_).

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Apr 3, 2002)

I've been a bit bogged down with real life lately too, Old One.  Getting older and more responsible is no fun at all.

Well, I see that we still have no confirmed kill by the Shadowblades, but I'm sticking with my prediction that Rose buys it.  When ranseur tines are sticking through your chest and out your back, the smart money says you are gonna die.

But then again, I picked Duke to win the NCAA Championship.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 3, 2002)

Old One:

Great update -- it was well worth the extra two days wait!!  It appears that my guess of Rowan becoming the next deceased character is likely incorrect, but we shall see with your next post.

As for our munchkin, he turns two months old this weekend.  I simply cannot believe how quickly the time has elapsed...except of course, for the hours between 2 a.m. and 6 a.m. when he's been awake.  Those occasional nights have crawled by in an agonizing, blur of sleeplessness and messy diapers  .  Truthfully, though, Griffin is fine and so are we -- I love being a daddy!!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 4, 2002)

*Darklone hanging from a cliff...*

Gotta raise that climb skill... else more cliffhangers will kill me! Ranseurs... ugly weapons. Cool description of the enemy fighter!

Hinting about critical hits... Well, having some things stick out of your back looks to me like something critical 

Just wondered why Quintus didn't use the shield earlier? Sorcerers often seem to tend to go invisible, shield, mage armour and fly... at the first sign of combat. 

About the pit: You could have used a 5ft deep hole with water inside and they would have built a bridge 

Well, I go mourning now for the hero we gonna miss dearly.


----------



## Vuron (Apr 4, 2002)

Hehe thanks for the answers and non-answers 

Anyway it does seem like an interesting campaign setting, I wondered if you were using your own d20 economics models in the background to increase the setting's flavour.

If the PCs are bright enough they might start looking at who gains the most from certain economics changes and begin looking suspciously at those people. Of course people can always act in mysterious ways to pin blame on others. Wheels within Wheels you know 

Anyway looking forward to more detail about the world and the region specifically.


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Session 15 (Part Three)*

*Madness and Mayhem*

The strangely armored warrior’s eyes narrowed through his helmet slits as Rosë twisted off his weapon and attacked with deafening roar.  The man tried to dodge, but the great axe slammed home, tearing into his torso and knocking him backwards.  Lew and Rowan exchanged astonished glances, amazed that the Brigante was still on his feet.  Lew’s heart sank has he saw several bloody bubbles appear from the hole in Rosë’s back, ‘Osirian help him…his lung is breached.’

_(DM’s Note: A ranseur crit is x3.  I think the hit on Rosë did 32 points of damage…ouch!)_

Drusilla tried to reach the enemy warrior, but couldn’t move past the sweep of the barbarian’s axe, so she sidestepped, reversed the grip on her dagger and flung it towards the crossbowmen, scoring a minor hit.  Rowan and Lew each loosed another missile with no effect.  Realizing the futility of further sniping, they readied their weapons and moved into the room, followed closely by Sextus.  The crossbowmen on the other side of the doorway fired again, grazing the bard.

Somewhat restored by Sextus, Quintus pulled the table across the pit, turned it on its side to act as a barrier and loaded his crossbow with one of his last “Lathan” bolts.  Every fiber in his being urged him to join his companions, but he knew he couldn’t leave the rear unguarded.  Below, he could hear the sounds of wood scraping against stone, but couldn’t make anything out from his position.

The badly wounded warrior disengaged from Rosë, stepped back into a corner of the study and quaffed a potion he pulled from his broad belt.  His outline shimmered and he disappeared from view.  The barbarian, ignoring the gaping wound in his chest, screamed in fury and leaped forward, hacking at the space with his axe.  The whistling blade cut naught but air.  Drusilla moved up on the Brigante’s flank, swinging her blades in a desperate attempt to find the now invisible foe.

Rowan, Lew and Sextus pushed through the doorway to get at the Shadowblade crossbowmen.  The progress was abruptly halted when an armored fighter slammed into Rowan and cut him badly with a _spatha_ blow.  The madly cackling figure that had been prancing around behind the archer line weaved his hands together and shouted, “Eyes!”

Rowan saw the crossbowman and shield-and-sword fighter turn their heads slightly, then the area around he and his companions exploded in a dizzying pattern of colors.  Green, blue, red and yellow motes swirled about in a scintillating display that beckoned the ranger’s attention.  Rowan managed to resist the pull, but he noted – to his great dismay – that both Lew and Sextus immobile, weapons forgotten in their hands, staring slack-jawed at the bright lights.

Laughter tinged with madness rose to an almost girlish pitch, “Leave them…kill the others!”

_(DM’s Note: *Hypnotic Pattern!*)_

Quintus’ mind raced furiously.  He had seen four men enter the room below and he was certain their prisoners had been released and were now re-armed.  He possessed little in the way of offensive capability against so many, particularly in his wounded state.  He used a minor spell to summon forth the screams and shouts of dying men and started hurling threats down the stairs, “When we finish with your friends up here, we are coming for you!”

Rosë, who had also shrugged off the effects of the wizard’s magic, pivoted and smashed his axe through the guard of the fighter who was battling Rowan.  The man grimaced in pain, but recovered quickly and attacked the ranger again.  The enemy crossbowmen, unable to find any targets, discarded their weapons and pulled out _gladii_, adding to the knot of armed men in the doorway.  Drusilla continued to move about the study, feinting and swinging, trying to locate their invisible foe.  Rowan thrust at the shield-bearer, wounding him slightly, then felt an icy sting as a thin ray of frost his chest.

The flaming sphere guarding the bottom of the stairwell folded in on itself and winked out of existence.  Quintus heard a yell and a trio of Shadowblades charged through the doorway and up the stairs.  The sorcerer dropped a _Sleep_ spell in their midst and two of them slumped to the floor at the base of the stairs.  The third, a heavily armored warrior, continued to bound up the stairs.  Quintus sent a bolt into the man just as he reached the top landing.  He had been hoping for a spectacular display of electrical power, but the quarrel only struck a glancing blow, knocking the man to the side and out of his view.

Rowan spared a quick glance towards Rosë.  His friend had taken enough damage to kill five normal men and bloody spittle was hanging from his lips, but he continued to battle defiantly.  His next axe stroke cut under the rim of the _scutum_ guarding the enemy fighter’s left flank and sheared through the man’s leg, sending him spinning to the floor.  A wild-eyed grin of victory was replaced a moment later by a look of profound shock.

Drusilla saw the shimmer, but she was out of position and too far away to do anything but scream soundlessly.  She saw the warrior’s form appear as he completed a fluid thrust and buried his weapon in Rosë’s lower back.  The Brigante stiffened reflexively, then slid slowly to the floor, as the twin-tined spear was withdrawn, bloody axe falling from nerveless fingers.  The slight young woman threw herself at the man, hacking furiously with _gladius_ and _pugio_ and trying to get inside his guard.

Rowan saw Rosë drop out of sight in his peripheral vision and assisted one of the Shadowblades in joining him with a wicked thrust through the gut.  He was immensely relieved to see the swirling motes of color slow then fade away and noted that both Sextus and Lew where shaking their heads groggily.  Glancing down, he saw that Rosë’s chest was still rising and falling in great, ragged gasps.

_(DM’s Note: I made a tactical error here with the *Hypnotic Pattern*…I didn’t note keeping the pattern active required concentration, so I let the enemy wizard perform another action.  As a result, the spell dissipated 2 rounds after he ceased concentrating on it.  Just to balance things out, Rowan’s player realized that he had forgotten he had an active *Bull’s Strength* from the last session…so it all evens out!)_

Quintus blindly grabbed another quarrel and slapped it onto his crossbow’s stock and waiting for the man to reappear.  To his horror, the other door of the double set opened and the man charged in, shield raised.  The sorcerer scrambled back madly, rotating his _Shield_ spell to cover his exposed flank and wildly discharging his weapon.  The bolt took the man in the hip, upsetting his balance and aim so that his blade stroke passed just over Quintus’ head.  

_(DM’s Note: If you will remember, there was a set of double doors at the top of the steps, with the pit trap in front of one.  Quintus’ player assumed that the other door was either locked or trapped, so you imagine his surprise when the enemy swordsman simply opened the door and ran in!)_

Quintus tried to jump away and felt his back slam into the wall.  He desperately called forth mystical bolts and sent two of them slamming into the fighter’s chest.  The man swayed and dropped to his knees.  His eyes locked on Quintus’ and the sorcerer saw them narrow in anger and hatred.  Gritting his teeth, the man lunged forward with what was left of his ebbing strength behind the blow.  The tip of the _spatha_ skittered off the stone wall a handsbreadth from Quintus’ midsection as the warrior slowly crumpled to the ground, unconscious.

The heavily muscled warrior dropped one hand from his spear as Drusilla stepped inside the weapon’s reach and smashed his armored left fist into the side of her head with crushing force, sending her staggering back.  Sextus came to his senses and found himself in close proximity to the enemy fighter, he readied his twin _gladii_ and attacked, but the man dodged his blows.  

Lew emerged from a haze to find himself with his crossbow in his hands and in the midst of chaos.  To his left rear, Sextus and Drusilla were battling the strangely armored warrior.  Rosë lay in a pool of widening blood to his front and Rowan, ignoring the two gray cloak swordsmen in the doorway, was dropping to his knees beside the barbarian.  Lew dropped a bolt into the arming groove and snapped a shot at one of the Shadowblades, wounding him slightly.  Fevered cackling arose from the room beyond as three arcane bolts slashed through the study and slammed into Sextus, drawing a loud cry of pain.  The high-pitched voice called out an unintelligible command. 

Rowan gritted his teeth against the sword cut that raked across his shoulder as he tried desperately to patch Rosë’s gaping wounds with bandages.  He attempted no finesse, choosing instead to stuff every binding cloth he had into the barbarian’s savaged torso.  Most of the fabric turned crimson within a grain or two, but the ranger thought that he might of done some good.  Mouthing a quick prayer to Corelian, he snatched up his sword and returned to the fray.

_(DM’s Note: Rowan won “Roleplayer of the Session” for this selfless action.  He braved two AoOs to try and help Rosë and actually succeeded on a high DC *Heal* check!)_

The enemy warrior clapped his off hand back onto his spear, feinted towards Drusilla, spun and smoothly ran Sextus through, before dodging off through the combatants.  As the younger Scipio flopped to the floor, Drusilla cut at his back ineffectually and the warrior ran right past Lew who, armed with only a crossbow, could do nothing to impede his escape.  He dove just out of reach of Rowan’s blade and tumbled through the doorway to rejoin his companions.  As the warrior cleared the portal, the tittering voice shouted arcane words and sticky strands of webbing, like those spun by some monstrous spider, filled the study.

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Session 15 (Part Four) – Stop That Insane Laughter!*

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*The Answer Draws Nigh...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *I've been a bit bogged down with real life lately too, Old One.  Getting older and more responsible is no fun at all.
> 
> Well, I see that we still have no confirmed kill by the Shadowblades, but I'm sticking with my prediction that Rose buys it.  When ranseur tines are sticking through your chest and out your back, the smart money says you are gonna die.
> 
> But then again, I picked Duke to win the NCAA Championship. *




Rel -

Thanks for droppin' in!  I am glad to see you have moved on to "Chapter 2".  Is it Rose or is it Sextus?  Hmmm, maybe we will find out soon!

~ Old One

PS - I love Duke...they totally pissed me off!  At least an ACC team won the "Big Dance"!


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Glad Things are Going Well...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One:
> 
> Great update -- it was well worth the extra two days wait!!  It appears that my guess of Rowan becoming the next deceased character is likely incorrect, but we shall see with your next post.
> 
> As for our munchkin, he turns two months old this weekend.  I simply cannot believe how quickly the time has elapsed...except of course, for the hours between 2 a.m. and 6 a.m. when he's been awake.  Those occasional nights have crawled by in an agonizing, blur of sleeplessness and messy diapers  .  Truthfully, though, Griffin is fine and so are we -- I love being a daddy!!  Thanks for asking. *




QB - 

No one is out of the running yet, but Rose and Sextus definitely have a head start on the competition!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Darklone hanging from a cliff...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Gotta raise that climb skill... else more cliffhangers will kill me! Ranseurs... ugly weapons. Cool description of the enemy fighter!
> 
> Hinting about critical hits... Well, having some things stick out of your back looks to me like something critical
> 
> ...




Darklone -

Yeah, the hit on Rose was definitely a crit...x3!  These guys are pretty paranoid about pits and it is pretty funny.  If Quintus survives long enough to get the _Leadership_ feat, he will probably try for an Imperial Seige Engineer as a cohort!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Love the Economics!*



			
				Vuron said:
			
		

> *Hehe thanks for the answers and non-answers
> 
> Anyway it does seem like an interesting campaign setting, I wondered if you were using your own d20 economics models in the background to increase the setting's flavour.
> 
> ...




Vuron,

The d20 Economics model is an integral part of the campaign.  Trade makes the world go round, so to speak!  Quintus is already trying to cobble together a coalition to bypass the _Brathwaite Mining Company_ and his enemy, Ned Gallway.  We will have to see where it leads!

~ Old One


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 4, 2002)

Doh! Rosë and Sextus down by the same hand.  Great update.  Will all be revealed with the next update?  Or are you going to keep stringing us along like a true RBSHW?


----------



## Galfridus (Apr 4, 2002)

Very, very nice update! That was the best description of combat I've seen yet on these boards...

Major snaps to Quintus for guarding the rear! Too many parties would have let themselves be blindsided...but I guess these guys have had more than one object lesson. 

It seems like the "run" part of "hit and run" hasn't been getting the attention it deserves. I hope that changes soon.


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Hopefully the Next One...*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Doh! Rosë and Sextus down by the same hand.  Great update.  Will all be revealed with the next update?  Or are you going to keep stringing us along like a true RBSHW?  *




Thorntangle,

I think I can wrap up *Session 15* in the next installment, although there is still a bit to go!  I will do my best!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 4, 2002)

*Thanks!*



			
				Galfridus said:
			
		

> *Very, very nice update! That was the best description of combat I've seen yet on these boards...
> 
> Major snaps to Quintus for guarding the rear! Too many parties would have let themselves be blindsided...but I guess these guys have had more than one object lesson.
> 
> It seems like the "run" part of "hit and run" hasn't been getting the attention it deserves. I hope that changes soon. *




Galfidus,

Thanks for the kind words!  It was one hell of a combat...all manner of spell effects, attacks, counter-attacks, dropping party members...just the way I like it!  

As for guarding the rear, they know me well enough by now to realize that I will tear them a new one if they use bad tactics (especially against intelligent foes).  Leaving flanks or the rear undguarded is a good way to die!

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 4, 2002)

That was far and away your best update ever IMO, Old One.  Just fantastic!!  I mimic Galfridus' pleasure and amazement at how well the party has taken to guarding its flanks.  And I'm even more proud of Rowan for his selfless acts of sacrifice during the last encounter.  If he can't make my prediction of dying next correct, at least he can save the barbarian and make others wrong  .


----------



## Corey (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Darklone hanging from a cliff...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just wondered why Quintus didn't use the shield earlier? Sorcerers often seem to tend to go invisible, shield, mage armour and fly... at the first sign of combat.
> 
> *




Darklone

Quintus knew that the party would be sandwiched between two sets of Shadowblades.  The Burning Sphere ensured our rear for a few rounds.  That's why Quintus then sent Sextus to fight with the others.  By throwing all our offensive power in one direction I was hoping we would knock out one group then be able to turn and face the other. The best laid plans....

Corey
(Quintus)


----------



## med stud (Apr 4, 2002)

Im a long time lurker that feel I have to say how good this story hour is!

Im interrested in that d20 economics; it has probably been posted sometime, but could you think you could post again in some forum?


----------



## Vuron (Apr 4, 2002)

I believe a relatively up to date copy of those rules can be found at http://gez117.free.fr/dnd/economic.html


----------



## med stud (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Vuron!!


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 5, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *That was far and away your best update ever IMO, Old One.  Just fantastic!!  I mimic Galfridus' pleasure and amazement at how well the party has taken to guarding its flanks.  And I'm even more proud of Rowan for his selfless acts of sacrifice during the last encounter.  If he can't make my prediction of dying next correct, at least he can save the barbarian and make others wrong  . *




Big Grin ... HEY WAIT! THIS MAN WANTS ME DEAD!   

This was a very tough situation. In a meta-game sense I knew how bad off eveything was. IN a character sense I had so many choices, just like with everything else in Old One's world, that it was a struggle to pick a certain series of actions, all of which could have been in character. At one point I rolled a die to decide and promptly ignored it choosing to follow a certain developement path you'll soon learn about in an update.

That risky Heal attempt was a blast. I knew it could potentially end the entire party had the AoO's been nasty ones, but sometimes you have to go with your gut and Rowan's gut was twisting watching his friend die. He's lost two, damned if he was going to lose another!

Natural 20 on that heal check, plus three for ranks and talent, minus the damage he took, and it still barely suceeded.

Old One knows how to keep us on the edge of our seats in situations like this even when our characters are out of it for a long part of the fight like Rose and Sextus were. Both players were skimming the PHB to prepare replacement characters, but neither could tear their attention away from the action long enough to get anything done.


----------



## Valavien (Apr 5, 2002)

Old One, do you write down what happens each round or do you just have an amazing memory or poetic license?  Do any of your players keep logs during the game to keep track of what is going on?


----------



## Darklone (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Darklone hanging from a cliff...*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *By throwing all our offensive power in one direction I was hoping we would knock out one group then be able to turn and face the other. The best laid plans....
> Corey
> (Quintus) *




Never survive enemy contact... Or something like that. Right. That's why I prefer not to plan.  

My characters are built to be survivors... But you guys did awfully good. Old One please... If they manage to kill some of these villains, post their stats in a Rogues Gallery thread. As well as our heroes!

That mad cackling wizard... first a hypnotic pattern, then a ray of frost, then magic missiles... do you roll randomly which spell he uses ?


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*Old One Blushes...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *That was far and away your best update ever IMO, Old One.  Just fantastic!!  I mimic Galfridus' pleasure and amazement at how well the party has taken to guarding its flanks.  And I'm even more proud of Rowan for his selfless acts of sacrifice during the last encounter.  If he can't make my prediction of dying next correct, at least he can save the barbarian and make others wrong  . *




QB -

Thanks much!  Of course, my players give me great stuff to work with!  Believe it or not, the session gets *much* more interesting.  I have 2 projects to finish before the weekend, so I may not get the next installment up today...but I will do my best.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Darklone hanging from a cliff...*



			
				Corey said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Darklone
> 
> ...




Ahhh...

One of my long-suffering players makes an appearence!  The strategy was sound, but enemy spell and spear use teamed up on you.  How will it all end!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*Thanks for "Delurking"!*



			
				med stud said:
			
		

> *Im a long time lurker that feel I have to say how good this story hour is!
> 
> Im interrested in that d20 economics; it has probably been posted sometime, but could you think you could post again in some forum? *




Med Stud -

It always does my RBSHW heart good to see a lurker come out of the shadows and join us!  Thanks for the comments and I think Vuron took care of you up above.

Stop back by anytime!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*Hats, er, Helms off to Rowan...*



			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Big Grin ... HEY WAIT! THIS MAN WANTS ME DEAD!
> 
> ...




I must be livin' right...2 players stop by in the same day!  It is tough to run a session when the party is fighting in two different locations, but I try to use a "mini-cliffhanger" approach.  I will run 1-3 rounds in one location until something dramatic happens, then switch to the other location, leaving the PCs at the first location hangin' on the side of that cliff!

Hopefully it works pretty well!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*A Little of Both...*



			
				Valavien said:
			
		

> *Old One, do you write down what happens each round or do you just have an amazing memory or poetic license?  Do any of your players keep logs during the game to keep track of what is going on? *




Valavien,

I try to make good pre-game notes, then summarize important happenings in a campaign log after the session.  Corey is our "Imperial Scribe", responsible for taking notes during the game (which he then writes up in journal form from Quintus' perspective).  Tortoise (Rowan) is our "Imperial Quotemaster" and he records humerous quotes and anecdotes.

I do have a pretty good memory and if I do the full write up within a day or two of the session, everything is pretty accurate.  Lately, however, I have been unable to get to the write ups for a week or two postgame.  I give bonus XP for postgame journals...Corey and Tortoise are regular writers, with Lew's player submitting journals a little less frequently. 

I narrate the action pretty much as it happened, although I sometimes take some "creative license" to bring in background elements that either weren't obvious to the players or that they didn't see.  I try to capture all of the major events (who dropped who, fumbles, crits, spell use) and include important narrative by both PCs and NPCs.  Sextus' player regularly spouts awesome lines (for which I wish I had a tape recorder) and Corey has been known to give a good speech or three.

I do forget things from time to time or misattribute a quote or action, but the players are good about catching and correcting mistakes (they have full permission to post here to correct me as needed).

Hope that helps...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 5, 2002)

*One might think the wizard is unbalanced...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Never survive enemy contact... Or something like that. Right. That's why I prefer not to plan.
> 
> ...




Darklone -

No plan survives contact with the enemy...an old military adage that proves true time and again (especially with this group).  Actually, this group does a pretty good job of planning most of the time, which is a *good* thing!  They make intelligent use of spells, protect their flanks and rear, and aren't afraid to run away!

These are all good things...otherwise, we would have lots of TPKs!

If I ever get some time, I will post the PCs and some of the villains into the _Rogue's Gallery_.  One of the issues, however, is that with the exception of Scarnose/Acrius and Luc, they really haven't done in too many villains!

With regards to the enemy wizard, I am not at liberty to divulge what, if any, method there was to his spell casting!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: One might think the wizard is unbalanced...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *These are all good things...otherwise, we would have lots of TPKs!*




That's the reason why I love your group (Applause to the players). They act tactically good (per D&D rules) as well as heroically.



> *If I ever get some time, I will post the PCs and some of the villains into the Rogue's Gallery.  One of the issues, however, is that with the exception of Scarnose/Acrius and Luc, they really haven't done in too many villains!*




Tortoise, Corey, did you hear that? Go ahead and give us something to watch! Get some notches on your weapons!



> *With regards to the enemy wizard, I am not at liberty to divulge what, if any, method there was to his spell casting!*




Praise all gods for blindfighting and close your eyes at anything the enemy wizard shouts  
Hey heroes, how many of your group got blindfighting?


----------



## Corey (Apr 6, 2002)

Darklone said, "Tortoise, Corey, did you hear that? Go ahead and give us something to watch! Get some notches on your weapons!"

Man, there is just no pleasing some people.  We slaughter scores of bad guys to get to the "leader." Then, when we are exhausted, Darklone wants us to waste him as well. What do you want us to do, bleed on him? 

Corey 

PS- The reply with quote thing was not working correctly, so I had to improvise.


----------



## Lela (Apr 8, 2002)

Hay all, I'm back.  Had a great time.  Went to bed late, slept in, relaxed, read all of Harry Potter IV.  All in all, nothing productive.  
It was great!!

Nice update Old One!  It really was an incredible description of combat.  Some of the best I ever read!  Did Lew's player actually say that Rose's lung was punctured out loud?  I wouldn't be surprised if someone in your group were to do that.

Nope, didn't do a thing with the Lela Awards©.  C'mon, did anyone really expect me to?   
I was a little too busy doing nothing to actually get anything done.

Looking forward to what will come next!  Hmmm, may I sudjest a Druid character for the dead player.  Just got Masters of the Wild and realized all the amazing things you could do with _Wild Shape_.  Fun with a (Dire) Bear's Str, and a Cheetah's speed boost.  And seeing as this party is always trying to intimidate their foes with impressive displayes of magic, imagine what watching someone turn into a giant bear and roar at you would do.  There's also the Animal Companion, which allows for Dire Animals (Dire Tiger!  Dire Tiger!).  And then there is always the _Awaken_ spell later on.  You could even include a couple flying creatures to help Rowan with scouting!!

Okay, little bias there, but it is something to think about.

Paitiantly waiting (I really am, I still have to complete the Lela Awards© and I don't have to have it ready until you have it ready).  Keep my request in mind (from that e-mail WAY back).


----------



## Darklone (Apr 8, 2002)

*Damn !*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Hay all, I'm back.  Had a great time.  Went to bed late, slept in, relaxed, read all of Harry Potter IV.  All in all, nothing productive.
> It was great!!*




Darn! I just finished Harry Potter I-III and read IV halfways... weekend is too short! 





> *Man, there is just no pleasing some people. We slaughter scores of bad guys to get to the "leader." Then, when we are exhausted, Darklone wants us to waste him as well. What do you want us to do, bleed on him?*




Edit: Yeah sure, threaten him with your stepmother and your siblings! You're Mr. Intimidate, scare him into surrender!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 9, 2002)

*NEXT*

With at least one character "moving on" what type of characters should players roll up next? Because they are currently in an urban setting they might have different options available.

In my opinion...

if Rose is lost, his player should try a Monk next.

if Quintus is lost, his player should try a multi-class Fighter/Wizard next.

If Rowen is lost, his player should try a Rogue next.

If Lew is lost, his player should try a Paladin next.

If Sextus is lost, his player should try a Cleric next.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Caliber (Apr 9, 2002)

Just as a note, I believe that the Monk and Paladin classes are actually psudo-prestige classes in Old Ones campaign, so Rose and Lew's players probably couldn't make those choices. Well, maybe they couldn't.


----------



## anowack (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi!

I'm a long time lurker, infrequent poster.  I've been reading this stroy hour since near the beginning (just caught up after a _long_  period not reading these boards).  I just figured I'd finally write a post to show my great enjoyment of this storyhour, etc.

Looking forward to finding out who bites the dust...


----------



## Lela (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: NEXT*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *With at least one character "moving on" what type of characters should players roll up next? Because they are currently in an urban setting they might have different options available.
> 
> In my opinion...
> 
> ...




You'll need to come up with something different for Rose and Lew.  Neither the Monk or Paladin is availible as anything other than a type of PRC.  As a matter of fact, I have a hunch that Lew is about to take a Paladin one soon.  Either way Old One has said that he will be revealing the class and it's requirments soon; I'm holding him to that, whether or not Lew takes it. 

Now, on to my recomendations,

*Rose:*  Should Rose die, the group will need another fighter in it.  Normally I would recomend he try a Monk or Paladin for flavor but, since those are not options, I would say a multiclass Fighter/Ranger or straight Fighter.

*Quintus:*  Normally people would say that the loss of the only mage in a group is devistating.  I think this group can handle it.  What these guys need is some versitility AND HEALING?  You could do another Cleric, but I think you Quintus would be better off serving the Earth Mother as a Druid.  The spells are partially offenseive and allow for healing at the same time.   _Wild Shape_ would work well for combat (among many other things) and _Woodland Stride_ would be an added benifit when you consider how often people follow this party around, not knowing that one party member is there until it's too late would be nice.

*Rowan:*  As for Rowan, I agree that he should become a Rogue, preferably a Halfling or Sear (sp?) for the Dex bonus.  Don't worry too much about Str, just take Weapon Finese.  He might want to pull in a level of Sorceror.  _True Strike_ is of great use when you've got a chance for a sneak attack and don't want to screw it up.  Be sure to look at some of the other spells too.  Should you ever level the Sorceror side up to 4th, look at _Cat's Grace_--a must for a Rogue/Spellcaster.

*Lew:* Under no circimstances is this party to ever be without a healer.  It just can't happen.  Lew's player would need to choose from Druid or Cleric.  The result w/o a healer would just quickly turn into TPDDIP (Total Party Death, Destruction, and/or Intense Pain).

*Sextus:*  For Sextus, I would recomend either a Ranger or Druid.  The group could use either another fighter or healer.  Both are significantly different than the Bard was.  Though after Marcus Trio, I think he should lean more towards the Druid; someone who can _Wild Shape_ into something that can fly over pits would be a big help. 

All in all, I think this group needs another healer; for when they get seperated, in a big fight, or just because Rose takes a stab in the chest once too often.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Apr 9, 2002)

*Hmm*

Hi! I'm not quite sure, why rose's player should be fix at playing another fighter? Maybe it would be more interesting to "rotate" classes a bit? So, not fixed at any player if a fighter-type dies, the best substitution IMHO would be a fighter/rogue with polearm. Reach and sneaks can be devastating. As for loosing a magic-user...don't forget how often the sleep spell saved the groups butts! But maybe a wiz would be nicer than another sorc, though the points going for druid Lela stated are good, too. Or, of course, another healing-machine 
BUT: If it went like i wanted, non of the chars would die at the mom 

Dougal DeKree, Gnomish Illusionist


----------



## Darklone (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: NEXT*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *if Rose is lost, his player should try a Monk next.*




This group suffer due to hitpoints (or healing), the stats are nicely low and a monk needs preferably 4 good stats. I'd say: Rather go for a fighter or fighter/rogue.



> *if Quintus is lost, his player should try a multi-class Fighter/Wizard next.*




You mean since he's a frontliner? Nah. I'd prefer Speaks with Stones(druid)!  You are right, they need another spellcaster, but a full score wizard wouldn't hurt either. 



> *If Rowen is lost, his player should try a Rogue next.*



 Kinda. They could use a roofrunner and sneaker and trapspringer... no idea what Drusilla can do.



> *If Lew is lost, his player should try a Paladin next.*



 Others answered here. They need a healer and paladin: Not possible. Perhaps a raise here?



> *If Sextus is lost, his player should try a Cleric next.*



 Yeah! A real diplomatic sucking cleric who scares the hell out of Lew and treats him like the little farmerboy come to town 

Well... these character choices make me sick. I don't want that guy to die, whoever did it!

Usually I am against raises, but here... Hell. Rose dead: barbarian plot hooks deserted. Quintus: Hey, what about all those schemes? Sextus: Imagine what Quintus will do. Rowan: Who's that Old Man? Lew: Raise dead, raise dead, raise dead!!! 

*sniff*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: NEXT*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You'll need to come up with something different for Rose and Lew.  Neither the Monk or Paladin is availible as anything other than a type of PRC.  As a matter of fact, I have a hunch that Lew is about to take a Paladin one soon.  Either way Old One has said that he will be revealing the class and it's requirments soon; I'm holding him to that, whether or not Lew takes it.
> 
> ...




I was aware that Paladin was a PrC, I wasn't sure about Monk, I couldn't find the "Faded Glory" equivelents. I suggested those because it would give the players something different to play while keeping "party balance". (Also the 4th level monk's ability "slow fall" will be useful against pits.) 

There were 3 reasons I didn't sugest a Druid.

Due to the Monotheistic culture, most people will be suspicious of Druids
Many of the Northern Cities fell because of the "Mysterious Druids of the Far North"
You expect the party to find a Druid in the middle of a City?

The reason I suggested a Fighter/Mage for Quintus's player is he can't seem to avoid melee.

Still we shall see.


----------



## Old One (Apr 9, 2002)

*Still Alive!*

Greetings Gang!

Loving the speculation!  I hope to have the finale of *Session 15* up later today or sometime tomorrow (hectic week at work).  We played *Session 16* over the weekend...very interesting, to say the least!

Sometimes things take a rather bizarre turn!

~ Old One


----------



## Gideon (Apr 9, 2002)

*2 cents*

So I don't want anyone to die. BUT......if someone does I would like to see more variety in the races.  Since the party is in the big city there should be the chance of finding the Race half-breeds as well as many halflings(after all the run the economy) and Saar.  Plus this party with all its excellent Role-playing skills could handle the issues of being non-human.

As far as classes go...i really don't know.  What i do know is it will be fun and even better to read.  So get to typing some story for us fan people OLD ONE.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Still Alive!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Loving the speculation!  I hope to have the finale of Session 15 up later today or sometime tomorrow (hectic week at work).  We played Session 16 over the weekend...very interesting, to say the least!
> 
> Sometimes things take a rather bizarre turn!*




That's Old One... can't resist the temptation to give us another teaser! ARGH! 

Character choices: Got a khazardyn in my group now ... Nah, it would need a storyhour to tell you about him!

But if there's one thing to be said about Faded Glory: Expect the unexpected!


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 9, 2002)

With all of the speculation about what everyone should replace their character with if needed, I noticed something I don't know if the readers are aware of ...

Rowan is already part Rogue.
Lew is looking at becoming a Paladin.
Sextus is part Ranger.
Quintus and Rose have expressed no interest in multi-classing presently.

Of course, with recent events, we could see some interesting changes.


----------



## Lela (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Hmm*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *Hi! I'm not quite sure, why rose's player should be fix at playing another fighter? Maybe it would be more interesting to "rotate" classes a bit? *




Well, if Rose dies, look at the party make up: Ranger, Bard, Sorceror, Cleric.  The Ranger in this group is mainly an archer, w/o the usual two-weapon thing going.  That leaves the party w/o anyone upfront for melee; a bad thing.



Dougal DeKree [/i][b]
So said:


> *As for loosing a magic-user...don't forget how often the sleep spell saved the groups butts! But maybe a wiz would be nicer than another sorc,*




Point well taken.



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *
> though the points going for druid Lela stated are good, too. Or, of course, another healing-machine *




Thanks!  That's a fun thing about the Druid.  A reasonable amount of attack/defense spells with some nice healing power.  Though not quite as combat oriented enough for my tasts.  Personally, I think my next character will be a Ranger (though I havn't a clue when that'll be).



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *BUT: If it went like i wanted, none of the chars would die at the mom *




Of course, I couldn't aggree more.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 11, 2002)

Tortoise:
I don't _want_ Rowan to die at all, that was just my guess several posted sessions ago.  In truth, I'm very fond of Rangers and find yours to have a particularly interesting background.  I'd love to be this Story Hour's greatest seer, but overall I'd prefer Rowan to live...good luck  !!

Old One:
You are more than welcome for the strong words of praise posted a few days ago -- they're well deserved!  Now if we can just get that next segment posted...


----------



## Old One (Apr 11, 2002)

*Arrggghhhh!*

Greetings All!

I am trying to get the finale of *Session 15* up, but I have 2 major problems:

(1) Taxes - I spent most of tonight "roughing in" our 2001 taxes.  We owe big time, so I am holding off paying them as long as possible!  I will have to finish them up tomorrow or Friday.

(2) Temporary Office Mate - Due to some space problems at our office, I am sharing my office with a co-worker...which is not conducive to *Story Hour Updates*!

The upshot is that my udpate has suffered (RL sucks), but I will get it up as soon as humanly possible!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Apr 11, 2002)

In the mean time.  How about a contest?  

Post who you think died along with a list of all the cast members and what class you think they will take.  

*Note:* Not what they _should_ take but what they actually will.

A special Lela Award© will be granted to anyone who gets both correct (it has to be hard).  Should you get 1/2 of a multiclass correct that *will* count as long as it is the main class (greatest number of levels).  
Just a little fair warning, anyone who takes a new character only recieves half the XP of the current character under Old One's house rules.

Please step this way  to take your guess.


----------



## Lela (Apr 11, 2002)

I just created more work for myself, didn't I?  Oh well.  I don't really want an outside social life anyway.  I mean I've got you guys right?  What more could a guy want?


----------



## Old One (Apr 14, 2002)

*Insert Fevered Mumbling...*

*Must Finish Taxes...Must Finish Taxes...Must Finish Taxes*

Hey Gang,

I have to finish our taxes (plus those of several other family members).  I am shooting to have that done tonight with an update on the long-suffering *Session 15* to follow shortly thereafter!

Hang in there!

~ Old One


----------



## Oberton (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Arrggghhhh!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> ...
> 
> (2) Temporary Office Mate - Due to some space problems at our office, I am sharing my office with a co-worker...which is not conducive to Story Hour Updates!
> ...




Ok Old One now is the time to invest in a polarized screen protector.   These little puppies prevent wondering eyes from seeing what is on your screen and they have the added benefit of taking the glare off of the monitor!   Which is the reason you tell people you purchased it!


O'Berton


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Arrggghhhh!*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok Old One now is the time to invest in a polarized screen protector.   These little puppies prevent wondering eyes from seeing what is on your screen and they have the added benefit of taking the glare off of the monitor!   Which is the reason you tell people you purchased it!
> 
> ...




My previous employers actually purchased these beauties for our entire office staff becasue one whole wall of our suite was windows.  They had no idea how much we all _truly_ appreciated keeping the glare down (wink, wink).


----------



## Lela (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Arrggghhhh!*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok Old One now is the time to invest in a polarized screen protector.   These little puppies prevent wondering eyes from seeing what is on your screen and they have the added benefit of taking the glare off of the monitor!   Which is the reason you tell people you purchased it!
> 
> ...




And don't forget about that niffty little Alt-Tab in an emergency.


----------



## Old One (Apr 14, 2002)

*Session 15 (Part Four)*

*Stop That Insane Laughter*

Quintus heard the sounds of combat behind him recede. ‘Perhaps they have bested the Shadowblades’, he thought as he turned to glance into the study.  

A look of shock slid across his face as he saw the mass of arcane cobwebs clogging the room.  ‘A _Web_ spell…damn!’

Cut off from his friends with an unknown number of enemies down the stairs, the sorcerer grimly began to pull flasks of oil from his backpack.  A grim smile of resignation briefly touched his lips, ‘At least I will make my death an expensive one!’
‘Surely the Hand of Osirian surrounds me,’ Lew thought as he stood in a small space against the wall that was untouched by sticky strands.  He noted the forms of Drusilla and, beyond her, Rowan through the opaque barrier – both were seemingly unaffected.  Both Sextus and Rosë were cocooned somewhere under the webs, but he could do nothing for them. Unfortunately, he could also see the wispy outlines of several Shadowblades through the doorway, preparing some mischief.  He hurriedly began to reload his crossbow while offering up a silent prayer.

Drusilla had been hot on the heels of the enemy warrior who had dropped Rosë and Sextus when the wizard’s spell struck.  Somehow, she twisted away from the entrapping magic and tumbled free.  She stood to find herself face to face with two gray cloaks; the enemy warrior stood just out of reach of her shorter blades, leveling his dual-tined spear at her.  Behind the trio, the wizard cackled gleefully while pulling an oil flask from his belt, “Yes, yes, burn them we shall!”

She sidestepped the clumsy attack of one of the Shadowblades, put the other gladius glanced off her hip, drawing blood.  Her riposte caught the first attacker just under the chin and snapped the man’s head back with an audible crack.  His falling body opened a path for the warrior’s lightening thrust.  The Cassuvius daughter watched the approaching spear tips with detached fascination…there was nowhere to go!

Rowan used his enhanced strength to tear through the webbing that separated him from Drusilla.  He was only two paces away from her when the ransuer ripped through her flank.  The force of the blow knocked Drusilla back into the strands and her bloody body bore some of the web to the floor.  The ranger howled in frustration as he separated the last remnants of the spell before him and swept forward, weapon raised.

_(DM’s Note: For those keeping score, the ransuer-wielding warrior has dropped *three* of our intrepid band.)_

Drusilla’s fall tore a small hole in the barrier just in front of Lew, allowing him to see their opponents clearly.  The heavily muscled warrior’s cry of triumph was cut short as Lew’s quarrel ripped through the unarmored juncture of neck and shoulder.  The man sailed backwards, slammed into the wall and collapsed in a heap, blood running down his chest.  He did not rise.

_(DM’s Note: Nice “crit” by Lew!)_

The last remaining Shadowblade took an involuntary step back as the furious Rowan stepped into the room.  The ranger didn’t even pause before ramming his pace-long blade into the soft spot just under the man’s ribcage.  Crimson fountained from the Shadowblade’s mouth as Rowan’s booted foot shoved him off the impaling _gladius_.  Rowan shook his bloody weapon at the back-peddling wizard, “Now you die!”

Quintus crouched behind his table barrier, sweaty hands cradling his crossbow.  He could hear nothing but muffled cries, punctuated by peals of insane laughter, through the webs.  All manner of terrors flitted through is mind.  He gripped his weapon tighter and continued to wait.

Rowan got his first good look at the enemy spellthrower.  A gray cloak, richly brocaded, covered a thin, twisted frame.  A vulture-like face, thin but with flaps of wrinkled skin, peered from under the voluminous hood.  The man’s left foot was twisted to the side, swathed in heavy cloth and twice the size of the normal looking right.  The ranger’s mind, hyper aware from the adrenaline of combat, absorbed it all during the two grains it took him to cut off the man’s escape route.  His eyes locked with the old man’s for a moment and he saw nothing resembling fear or sanity reflected back at him.

The wizard dropped the partially prepared oil flask and stepped back into the corner of the room over the crumpled form of the enemy warrior, weaving his hands in an arcane pass.  Rowan braced himself for whatever magical assault was coming while preparing to leap on the man.  He cursed as the man’s outline shimmered and he disappeared from view, a horrid grin on his face.

Lew managed to break through the strands separating him from Drusilla and hastily checked the young woman for signs of life.  He was relieved to find her still breathing and he summoned a healing _orison_ to staunch her blood flow.  He then struggled into the room beyond the doorway to find Rowan mumbling to himself and swinging at empty air.  “Rowan…” he began.

The ranger cut him off, “The wizard just made himself invisible.  We can’t let him out of the room!”

“Wait,” the priest replied, “Take this!”

Lew extended one end of his staff to Rowan.  The ranger nodded and grasped the proffered end.  Holding the staff parallel to the floor, about chest high, the pair began to work their way down the 20 pace length of the room.  Rowan used his _gladius_ and Lew used his mace to probe the area along the walls as they went.  They stopped from time to time to listen for their suddenly silent quarry.

Several additional bookshelves lined the walls of the room, along with comfortable looking sofas and sitting chairs.  Two doors stood opposite one another at the far end of the chamber, a single to the left and a double to the right.  The pair agreed that one most likely led back down to the dining hall.  Rowan opened his mouth to speak, then his sharp ears picked up a soft whisper at the far end of the room.  “He’s down there!”

Priest and ranger charged back down to the bloody doorway, swinging their weapons wildly.  Once there, they halted and began probing again, to no avail.  Rowan motioned for silence as he strained again to hear something…anything.  He caught a faint noise – one that sounded like the footfall of a bare foot on stone near the center of the chamber.  ‘That’s odd,’ he thought to himself, ‘that sounded like it came from…the ceiling!’

He dropped his end of Lew’s quarterstaff and began sprinting back towards the doors.  He was still five paces away when he heard a soft chuckle and the left hand door open several handbreadths, then slammed shut!  The incredibly annoying laughter rose from the far side of the as Rowan slammed into the now-locked portal.  The ranger, epithets streaming from his mouth, crashed into the door again and again; each impact elicited a bout of tittering mirth.  He assaulted the door a dozen times before Lew stopped him with a gentle hand and a shake of his head, “It’s no use…it is probably magically barred.”

_(DM’s Note: You just gotta love *Invisibility* and *Spider Climb*!)_

Quintus was worried…very worried.  He hadn’t heard any sounds from the web-enshrouded room for several minutes and no attack was forthcoming from below.  Every thirty grains or so, he stood and moved to the entrance to the portal to listen for a moment before resuming his vigil at the top of the stairs.  On his fourth such trip, he heard a muffled, “Quintus!”

“Yes?”

It was Rowan, “Can you unlock a magically sealed door?”

“No,” the sorcerer replied, “Where is Sextus?  He has a scroll that should be of help.”

Quintus’ blood ran cold with Rowan’s reply, “Under the webs!”

“Is he alright?”

“I don’t know.  Can you get through to us?”

Fear for his brother sped Quintus’ actions.  He retrieved the discarded _spatha_ from the fighter he had faced earlier and attacked the webs with the blade.  After 20 grains of fruitless hacking, his shoulders slumped in defeat.  “I cannot get through!”

“We will try to get to you,” came the reply.

Quintus’ mind whirled.  He knew he should be afraid for his brother, but the intensity of the combat since they had entered the Shadowblade hideout had nearly drained the capacity for emotion from him.  Angry and frustrated, he spurned the body of the fallen guard with his boot tip, causing the man to flop onto his back and stare at the ceiling with unseeing eyes, mouth agape.  Looking down at the face of his erstwhile enemy, inspiration struck him.

A few grains later, Quintus strode down the steps, magically altered to appear as the fallen warrior.  When he reached the bottom, he quietly slit the throats of the men he had dropped earlier with his _Sleep_ spell.  Then he inhaled deeply and poked his head around the corner.  Half a dozen tables had been upended and arranged as a barricade to guard against a breakout from the stair well.  Three gray cloaks crouched behind the improvised fortifications, crossbows leveled at their “companion”.  Trying to control the quaver in his voice to the greatest extent possible, the disguised Quintus summoned his most authoritative tone, “We have them cornered…maintain your position!”

He turned and retreated up the stairs, expecting a flurry of bolts in the back, but no missiles came.  He regained his former position, but was at a loss for what to do.  There were only three visible enemies below, but he was badly wounded and lacked any offensive spells.  If the three below came for him…he was done!  

Determined to sell his life as dearly as possible, he poured two flasks of oil down the stairs and prepared two more to throw.  ‘If they come up those stairs,’ he thought grimly, ‘they will find a fiery reception!’

Lew implored Rowan again.  “That door must lead back to the dining area…we should try to find a way to Quintus!”

The priest’s reasoning made sense, but Rowan didn’t want to leave the wizard, whose periodic outbursts of mad laughter echoed through the room, behind them.  At a loss for anything else to do, the ranger finally relented and they tried one of the double doors before them.  It opened towards them easily enough, but they recoiled as the opposite side revealed the stacked carved faces that had torched Rosë.

They waited for several grains, but no fire belched forth.  “It must only work one way,” Lew reasoned.

Rowan nodded and stepped into the room, a mirror of the sitting room they had passed through before, only with different tapestries.  The ranger moved forward, looking for and finding a pit trap.  ‘Just like the other side!’

Lew loaded his crossbow and Rowan hefted his _gladius_ while opening one of the double doors to reveal a short landing and stairs leading down.  Rowan’s feet hadn’t passed over two steps before the hiss of crossbow bolts filled the air from below.  Both the ranger and Lew took minor wounds before skipping back up the stairs.

“There’s two of them!  Get ‘em!”

Quintus heard the shouts echoing up from below and reacted instantly.  First, he fired off a quick _cantrip_ to simulate the sound of a fireball exploding, then crossbow in hand, he raced down the stairs.  He remembered the previously placed oil as his feet slipped from under him, but he managed to retain his balance (if only just)!  He skidded he skidded to a halt just through the doorway at the bottom of the stairs.  

Several gray cloaks were disappearing through the doorway at the end of the wall, one stood by the door with a loaded crossbow and one stood in the portal they had originally entered from.  “Fly, you fools!” Quintus shouted, “The sorcerer has fireball scrolls!”

The crossbowman looked at Quintus hard, but the man in the entry portal began edging away.  “Fly, if you value your life!  They are all dead up there and Maythrax is up there giggling like a madman!”

That was enough for the man on the far end of dining hall, he turned and sprinted from view.  The crossbowman’s eyes narrowed on the similar weapon in the disguised Quintus’ hands and he dropped to one knee, bringing his own weapon to bear.  Quintus fired first, but his ensorcelled bolt passed over the man’s head and exploded in crackling electrical energy against the wall.

The gray cloak loosed, but his quarrel sank into the table that separated the two.  They both stared at each other for a moment and began to reload by touch, eyes locked.  Quintus let his assumed form melt away as he slapped his second to last Lathan bolt into the arming groove and discharged the weapon.  

His opponent was just leveling his crossbow when Quintus’ bolt struck him in the chest and the arcane discharge ravaged his body.  The Shadowblade slumped to the floor, popping and crackling.  Quintus dropped his weapon and raced back up the stairs to retrieve one of his oil bombs.

Rowan and Lew re-entered the study, but noted – to their horror – that the door they had entered through was closed and the eight carved faces were leering at them.  They grabbed a table and shoved it against the double doors by the stairs just as a quartet of Shadowblades burst into the room.  Blade and crossbow soon reduced those numbers to two and the remaining gray cloaks backed off down the stairs, raising crossbows.  Rowan slammed the doors shut again.

Quintus returned to the bottom of the stairs and ran toward the right side door, arriving just as the two remaining Shadowblades backed cautiously out of the other stairwell.  He hefted his lit oil flask, “Right boys, we can do this one of two ways.  You can leave now…or you can burn in hell!”

The pair eyed the sorcerer’s bloody form and burning wick nervously and one of the crossbows started to come up.  “Don’t!”

A tense standoff began as the Shadowblades started edging towards the far exit from the dining hall.  “Don’t you throw that thing!”

“Just keep those weapons down and keep moving. I have no problem doing this,” Quintus replied as he followed within easy throwing distance.

They reached the doorway leading out and halted, whispering.  Quintus, feeling that they were reconsidering, stepped closer.  “Your choice, boys!  We can all sleep in our own beds tonight or you can roast.”  

Quintus’ voice was flat and deadly.  The men looked at each other again, nodded and then spun on their heels, disappearing at a rapid clip.  Quintus lowered his improvised weapon, hand shaking.  He moved to the door and called up in a quavering voice.  He was greatly relieved to see the battered faces of Rowan and Lew peer down at him from above!

The trio carefully made their way past Quintus’ oil slicked stairs and into the study.  From there, they battered their way through the drying webs retrieving first Sextus and then Rosë from their bloody cocoons.  They gingerly placed the bodies in longer library room and Lew checked them for signs of life.

To Quintus’ immense relief, Sextus still lived, although he was within a handsbreadth of death.  He cradled his brother’s head as Lew finished applying bandages to the worst of his wounds.  ‘At least I won’t have to tell mother any sad news!’

_(DM’s Note: Sextus was bleeding out when the room was hit by the *Web* spell.  Reasoning that the sticky webs would actually help in clotting, I gave Sextus’ player a 10% bonus on his stabilization rolls.  He rolled a 19% with two hit points to spare!)_

He glanced over to see Rowan kneeling beside Rosë’s battered body.  Tears ran silently down the ranger’s face and splashed onto the blood-soaked stone like the first drops of a warm, spring rain.  Lew slowly peeled the stained webs from the Brigante’s massive form while slowly shaking his head.  The barbarian’s face bore no color and Lew confirmed Quintus’ rising fears as he said softly - to no one in particular - “He’s gone.”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude – Aftermath*

~ Old One


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 15, 2002)

Four very brief comments and two questions:

1) Excellent update Old One.  Just fantastic storytelling, making the wait well worthwhile.
2) I am sorry to see the brigante pass on to greener pastures.
3) Congrats to those who predicted the barbarian's demise...and Tortoise, I'm glad Rowan is still among the living  .
4) I love the sneaky RB mage tormenting the party!

Q) When do we meet the new party member?
Q) How did your tax preparations go?


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 15, 2002)

Damn, it was Rosë.  What  will become of his infant son?

Does Rosë's player post on these boards?

Great update, Old One.  Tense and action packed as usual.  Another notch on the *Table of Elemental Evil!*  At least he died fighting.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 15, 2002)

*What Level*

I think Rose was 5th level, so that player's next character should either be 4th level or just short of it.


----------



## Lela (Apr 15, 2002)

*NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *

Well, saddly I was right.  But, dang!!!, I thought I was wrong!  Didn't Rowan succeed in stablizing Rose with a heal check?  Wacked on the back twice, natural 20, still only made it by a hair, any of this ringing a bell?  What happened?


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Way Behind on Answering Commentary...*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *Just as a note, I believe that the Monk and Paladin classes are actually psudo-prestige classes in Old Ones campaign, so Rose and Lew's players probably couldn't make those choices. Well, maybe they couldn't. *




Caliber -

It is actually possible.  Although I haven't released the actual classes, a player could be a paladin (*Church Knight*) with the right combo of classes, feats and skills.  They would have to be 4th level to do it , so a replacement for a 5th level PC could just make it.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Thanks for "De-Lurking!"*



			
				anowack said:
			
		

> *Hi!
> 
> I'm a long time lurker, infrequent poster.  I've been reading this stroy hour since near the beginning (just caught up after a long  period not reading these boards).  I just figured I'd finally write a post to show my great enjoyment of this storyhour, etc.
> 
> Looking forward to finding out who bites the dust... *




Anowack -

Your wait is over!  Thanks for stoppin' in and come back real soon!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: NEXT*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was aware that Paladin was a PrC, I wasn't sure about Monk, I couldn't find the "Faded Glory" equivelents. I suggested those because it would give the players something different to play while keeping "party balance". (Also the 4th level monk's ability "slow fall" will be useful against pits.)
> 
> ...




MW -

Both the Paladin and the Monk are "pseudo-PrCs".  Among my long list of things to do is to release the requirements for the paladin (since the PCs have access to that knowledge now).

Your commentary about druids is insightful...perhaps more will be revealed when (or if) the PCs return to the North!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 2 cents*



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> *So I don't want anyone to die. BUT......if someone does I would like to see more variety in the races.  Since the party is in the big city there should be the chance of finding the Race half-breeds as well as many halflings(after all the run the economy) and Saar.  Plus this party with all its excellent Role-playing skills could handle the issues of being non-human.
> 
> As far as classes go...i really don't know.  What i do know is it will be fun and even better to read.  So get to typing some story for us fan people OLD ONE. *




Gideon -

FYI, Corey (Quintus) has a back up PC..."Manx the Misunderstood"...he is a fatalistic _Saar_ with a bad case of mange!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Arrggghhhh!*



			
				Oberton said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok Old One now is the time to invest in a polarized screen protector.   These little puppies prevent wondering eyes from seeing what is on your screen and they have the added benefit of taking the glare off of the monitor!   Which is the reason you tell people you purchased it!
> 
> ...




O'berton,

I might just have to invest in one of those!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Answers and Riddles...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Four very brief comments and two questions:
> 
> 1) Excellent update Old One.  Just fantastic storytelling, making the wait well worthwhile.
> 2) I am sorry to see the brigante pass on to greener pastures.
> ...




QB -

Thanks for taking a break from diaper changing to drop by  - two times in one day no less!  Thanks again for the ego boost!  I think that Rose was definitely the odds on favorite to buy it.

I think that my maniacal laughter during the session drove the players to distraction.  The story hour entries don't really relate how annoying I think they found it (Corey?  Tortoise?  Care to chime in?).  The wizard was pretty cagey, although Rowan came very close to pinning him down twice...playing insane people is fun!

*Answer 1:* With regards the new party member, that revelation with have to wait for a bit (yeah...I am a big tease).

*Answer 2:* Just put the finishing touches on them and getting ready to write a check for $5k (ouch).

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*At Least it Wasn't a Pit!*



			
				Thorntangle said:
			
		

> *Damn, it was Rosë.  What  will become of his infant son?
> 
> Does Rosë's player post on these boards?
> 
> Great update, Old One.  Tense and action packed as usual.  Another notch on the Table of Elemental Evil!  At least he died fighting. *




Thorntangle -

Good to see you!  Yes, it was Rosë - but he did go down swinging.  He did take alot of them with him (especially during *Session 14*).

Stay tuned for more!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*MW pays attention in class!*

MW is on top of things (as usual)!  When a PC dies, the replacement PC gets 1/2 the XP of the departed character, including the session the former PC died in.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*The Saddest Part...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *Well, saddly I was right.  But, dang!!!, I thought I was wrong!  Didn't Rowan succeed in stablizing Rose with a heal check?  Wacked on the back twice, natural 20, still only made it by a hair, any of this ringing a bell?  What happened? *




Lela -

Too true...remember though that Rosë had been raging and the resultant loss of hit points from the rage expiring was enough to kill him, even with Rowan's heroics!  When Rowan left him, he was alive, but only just, and no one else had a chance to aid him with healing magics.

They actually came close to losing Sextus as well (-8 hit points) and everybody else was pretty beat up.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*To All You Great Readers...*

Hey Gang!

Thanks for all of the thoughts, comments, speculation and _*patience*_ with the last couple of sessions.  Life has been rather hectic, so my updates have been rather spotty!  

I have an *Interlude* or two to post before the starting on *Session 16*, so more *Faded Glory* goodness is coming!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 15, 2002)

*Just to get everyone caught up...*

Since some great commentary has been flying about with regards to party composition, here is how things currently stand:

*Quintus:* Sorcerer 5 (finally got his familiar and has 3rd level spells coming next)

*Sextus:* Bard 3/Ranger 1 (he went the traditional dual-wielding route...not sure what he will take at 5th level)

*Rowan:* Ranger 3/Rogue 2 (his player decided, for RPing reasons, to focus on Rogue for a bit before picking up ranger spells)

*Lew:* Cleric 5 (he will have 3rd level spells once he gets a chance to train.  He will also be picking up the soon-to-be released *Church Knight* PrC next level).

*Rosë:* Barbarian 4 (I think he was just short of 5th level after he bought it)

Hope that helps!

~ Old One


----------



## Caliber (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Way Behind on Answering Commentary...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *It is actually possible.  Although I haven't released the actual classes, a player could be a paladin (Church Knight) with the right combo of classes, feats and skills.  They would have to be 4th level to do it , so a replacement for a 5th level PC could just make it.*




Heh, color me corrected then.  

Glad to hear at least some players survived the encounter. I defintely am looking forward to the Church Knight. I knew Lew was heading for it, but I didn't think he was getting it yet. 

Good story, thanks for posting. I have my own story on these boards and I know how much time typing it all up takes. I'm still not caught up in my story.  

Later


----------



## Lela (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: The Saddest Part...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lela -
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, I always thought that going unconous ended the Rage by itself--creating a HUGE danger to Barbarians and a need to keep healers close.  Let me check _*goes to check his PHB and comes back*_  Nope, never says anything about it in the Rage description--making me, not quite wrong, more of incorrect.  
Anyways, looks like it's up to the DM.  This pops up a question, "Why did you decide to do it this way?"  I think I will copy you anyway, I always like to give the players the benefit of the doubt.

Okay, now for an update on who is in the running for the Lucky Guess Lela Award©:


Darklone who guesses a *Fighter/Rogue*.

Those who are out are:

Quickbeam who guessed Rowan

Hmmm, first time I've gone through it.  I wonder who will win. . .  Anyone care to take a guess?


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Apr 15, 2002)

*Adrenalin!*



			
				Caliber said:
			
		

> *...Glad to hear at least some players survived the encounter... *




Am i mistaken, or are the survivors still in the strongpoint of those shadowblades? Maybe we have to fear another deaht :-/

As for the update, yes, it was worth the waiting...but it is sooooooo hard to wait again now!

Cheers!

Dougal DeKree, who will soon become Pope of IgorWithThe1000eyesGodOfUselessAnimalsAndDisaster.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 15, 2002)

*Sniff*

Sad goodbye to Rose... 

Guessed right about that rage thing... Too bad. But great update, Old One! Quintus: Let's call him the Intimidator


----------



## Lela (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Sniff*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Sad goodbye to Rose...
> 
> Guessed right about that rage thing... Too bad. But great update, Old One! Quintus: Let's call him the Intimidator  *




Hmmmm, give himself a little _Bull's Str._ and then _Alter Self_ to look big and brutish.  Have him use his Intimidate skill and smash his fist through a tree or something. . .  Scary.

Too bad Old One doesn't allow _Eagle's Splender_.  That would be a big help.


----------



## Old One (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Saddest Part...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Anyways, looks like it's up to the DM.  This pops up a question, "Why did you decide to do it this way?"  I think I will copy you anyway, I always like to give the players the benefit of the doubt.
> ...




Lela -

For exactly the reason you suspect...allowing the rage to expire at the normal end of its duration allows a little more time for the PC to get help.

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Adrenalin!*



			
				Dougal DeKree said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Am i mistaken, or are the survivors still in the strongpoint of those shadowblades? Maybe we have to fear another deaht :-/
> 
> ...




Dougal -

Thanks for stoppin' in!  You are 100% correct!  There are still Shadowblades lurking about...plus the wizard behind his locked door.  The party is down to three effectives and all three are pretty beat up.

What happens next?

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Sniff*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *Sad goodbye to Rose...
> 
> Guessed right about that rage thing... Too bad. But great update, Old One! Quintus: Let's call him the Intimidator  *




Darklone -

Rose's death was indeed quite sad and you were spot on to be worried about the rage expiring.  Quintus usually does a pretty good job of intimidating people, but he is also pretty shrewd about using the skill.

Given the situation (ie, a dozen of their companions laying dead in the room from blade, bolt and magic and faced by a crazed, blood-covered man with a lit oil bomb), the two Shadowblades decided they had had enough!

~ Old One


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 16, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know that I am still here! Sad, sad thing about Rose.

Glad that Rowan and Quintus did not perish. Always had a soft spot for rangers and love Q. as the 'never back down' sorcerer. BTW, he won't get 5th level spells until 6th according to the PHB. Then again, OO, I know that you modify things for the world of Emor.


----------



## Rel (Apr 16, 2002)

Just checking in after my absence due to Life.  Great update, Old One.  Your excellent writing has not lost its edge in any way.  You could probably rest on your laurels a bit if you wanted to.  But I'm glad you don't.  It continues to inspire me.  Thanks for that (now if I could just find the time I need to put that inspiration to good use).

I have mixed feelings about the death of Rose.  I hated seeing any of the characters buy the farm (for a minute there, I thought for sure it was Drusilla).  But in another way, I'm glad it was Rose.

I tend to stereotype barbarians into the "My highest honor is to die valiantly in battle!" category and Rose fell prey to this in my mind.  This was the toughest fight the party has faced in a long time and Rose's heroics seemed a worthy, if a bit untimely, end to his saga.  If I'm wrong about his aspirations about dying in battle, I'm sorry.

He will definately be missed as he was the only "true" fighter type in the group (what with Rowan going Rogue).  But with Lew going the Paladin route, I don't believe that Rose's player should feel constrained to making another fighter type.

Anyhow, I'm glad the suspense is finally over and I look forward to more updates.


----------



## Lela (Apr 17, 2002)

Tortise:  I just realized that you now have a good RP reason to search out spells (and thus take your 4th Ranger level).  You could remember tails of the great Druids getting magical powers, similar to a Clerics healing powers, from the Earth itself.
Now that you have lost a friend that you think you could have saved with magical healing, you could seek the powers of the forest.  Spend a week meditating, wandering, and soul searching.  Spend time with animals and plants but be away from any and all humanoids.  This is time to develop a pure rapor between yourself and the Great Mother.  

When you return you would most likely have an animal companion to boot (Animal Friendship is a 1st lvl Rgr spell).  That and some healing magic (enough to save a companion’s life if need be) should be reason enough for Rowan.

Now, this will create some fun moments when Lew finds out that Rowan is using blasphemes magics.  I look forward to see how a Church Knight would be forced to handle this one.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Apr 17, 2002)

*Taps for Rose*

Pillars of Hercules salutes Rose, brave Brigante!  He fought and died well, and was role-played to the hilt throughout.  

I also salute the party for avenging Rose's death in minutes.


----------



## Lela (Apr 17, 2002)

*And now for a little treat!*

Up next, a little taste of what the Lela Awards© are going to be like.  Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Lela (Apr 17, 2002)

*And now, THE LELA AWARD© PREVIEW!*

A character who has touched us all and given each of us a moment of laughter, joy, and, now, sorrow.  Someone who touches our lives and lets us feel that we are protected.  This is just one of the amazing moments Rose has given us.

Let's watch,



			
				Old One in Session 13 (Parts Two and Three) said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Brigante felt the hands holding him tighten their grip and his shoulders sagged in despair.
> . . .
> ...




Truly a barbarian of great strength and character.  A warrior, a friend, and a father.  You made us feel protected.  Your strength helped hold back the tides of evil that plague the land.  We’ll miss you.

(Just make sure you show up for the Lela Awards© buddy, I’m sure Orison will let you come if you ask nicely and you'll actually receive physical awards if you come--it'll be worth it.)


----------



## Darklone (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Adrenalin!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *There are still Shadowblades lurking about...plus the wizard behind his locked door.  The party is down to three effectives and all three are pretty beat up.
> 
> What happens next?*




Yeah. That's the question  Well, I think I am used to the bad habit to let hostile wizards escape everytime... duh. Real bad habit. It hurts. 

Let's see what the group will do!


----------



## willpax (Apr 17, 2002)

*Great update!*

A touching and exciting battle! Very good tactics in a bad situation. 

What should the players do now? 

Run. Grab the dead and wounded and get out of there. Look for more help in their current struggle (providing a justification for bringing someone else in). 

I don't care to speculate on new charcter classes, but I am interested in a few campaign flavor questions: 

Does the Church of Osirian disapprove of earth magics in general? and, if so, What form does that disapproval take? 

Are non-magical rangers tolerated, but once they start dabbling in magic, they are viewed with suspicion? 

Do magical rangers try to hide their powers? 


One other point: this group's loyalty has much to do with the fact that they all grew up together. Might there be some tension/need to earn trust related to any newcomer at this point? 

Keep up the good play, all.


----------



## Lela (Apr 18, 2002)

*Scary thought*

I just had a thought.  Think of the conflict if "Boss Braithwaight" became the new character.  That would be interesting--to say the least.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 18, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *Now, this will create some fun moments when Lew finds out that Rowan is using blasphemes magics.  I look forward to see how a Church Knight would be forced to handle this one. *




Worshiping the "Earth Mother" isn't exactly blasphemy. It is outside the worship of Osirian, but the "Earth Mother" gave birth to Osirian. Currently the worshipers are Politically unpopular for opposing the Emorian Empire. Of course those who believe the Berylian Edicts would call it blasphemy, but there would be a small number of them in the north.


----------



## Darklone (Apr 18, 2002)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Worshiping the "Earth Mother" isn't exactly blasphemy. It is outside the worship of Osirian, but the "Earth Mother" gave birth to Osirian. Currently the worshipers are Politically unpopular for opposing the Emorian Empire. Of course those who believe the Berylian Edicts would call it blasphemy, but there would be a small number of them in the north. *




Small number of them in the north? You don't talk about those dark druids there ?

Just joking... Lela: Boss Braithwaite in that group... who needs villains with such friends?


----------



## Lela (Apr 19, 2002)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Worshiping the "Earth Mother" isn't exactly blasphemy. It is outside the worship of Osirian, but the "Earth Mother" gave birth to Osirian. Currently the worshipers are Politically unpopular for opposing the Emorian Empire. Of course those who believe the Berylian Edicts would call it blasphemy, but there would be a small number of them in the north. *




Here's what I was baising it on,



> From Fadded Glory Website
> *
> The followers of the Great Earth Mother are not “welcomed” into the Church, but relations between the two faiths is usually cautiously cordial.
> *




So, Rowan would no longer be welcomed into the cathedral and may be on iffy terms with Lew for a while--not too bad really.  Just some fun RPing to do; I think this group could play it out really well.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 19, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Small number of them in the north? You don't talk about those dark druids there ?
> 
> Just joking... Lela: Boss Braithwaite in that group... who needs villains with such friends? *




I meant a small number of  Berylians in the north


----------



## Darklone (Apr 19, 2002)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *I meant a small number of  Berylians in the north *




I knew, sorry, was just joking


----------



## Old One (Apr 19, 2002)

*The Earth Mother (and other religious notes)...*

Hey Gang!

Out of town on business , but wanted to drop in for a quick note or two.  MW gets an "A" in *Faded Glory* cosmology...but all the commentary is valid.

The exact relationship between the Church and followers of the Earth Mother is a little hazy (particularly in an isolated rural area such as Glynden).  Traditional doctrine holds her outside of the regular church heirarchy, but veneration of her is not considered heretical, since she is the mother of _Osirion_.  Speculation as to why - as the mother of the _Lightbringer_ - she is not actively worshipped by the faithful revolves around the fact that she is also the mother of Arhiman, precursor to Azrael-Arhiman.

While Rowan does _believe_ in _Osirian_ he venerates _Corelian_ - the ancient elven aspect of _Osirian_ - who is tied to the woodlands.  None of the PCs have actually met a real live druid and most of the news about druids is rumor and heresay about the dread *Dark Druids* of the Utter North.

The rise of the Berylian arm of the Church of Light could spell trouble for those that venerate other aspects of _Osirian_ or profess faith in the Earth Mother or any other non-church sanctioned sect.  The Berylian Edicts label all such worship anethma and brand the worshippers as heretics, so Rowan could potentially run afoul of the Berylian arm...makes for some fun possibilities!

I hope to have the first of two _*Interludes*_ up tomorrow!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Great update!*



			
				willpax said:
			
		

> *A touching and exciting battle! Very good tactics in a bad situation.
> 
> What should the players do now?
> 
> ...




Willpax -

See the comments above for discussion of the relationship between the Church and the Earth Mother.  Rangers are fairly rare and the party doesn't have any experience with the Church's reaction to magic-using rangers!

In keeping with my theme of "ignorance until experienced", there is just no "Institutional Knowledge" about alot of these interactions (at least not in the backwater town of Glynden).  Whereas Father Thomas might think nothing of a ranger using magic, a bishop who adheres to the Berylian Edicts might be far less understanding.

I agree that it might be difficult to introduce an "outsider" into the group...given their incredibly high level of paranoia and insulated upbringing!

Whether the party takes your advice to retreat remains to be seen...!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Great update!*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *I agree that it might be difficult to introduce an "outsider" into the group...given their incredibly high level of paranoia and insulated upbringing!
> 
> Whether the party takes your advice to retreat remains to be seen...!*




Update! Love it!

Paranoia? Hehehehe

 

And here comes: The Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Oberton (Apr 20, 2002)

To the memory and honor of Rose…may your spirit find flight among the  great eagles of your lands.

"The harder the conflict, the more glorious the triumph. What we obtain too cheap, we esteem too lightly; it is dearness only that gives everything its value. I love the man that can smile in trouble, that can gather strength from distress and grow brave by reflection. 'Tis the business of little minds to shrink; but he whose heart is firm, and whose conscience approves his conduct, will pursue his principles unto death." 
-Thomas Paine


----------



## Lela (Apr 20, 2002)

Waiting with bated breath Old One.  I can't wait to see Rose's funeral (which I'm guessing is one of the Interludes).  I also can't wait to see the new character.

Wouldn't this be a good time for bonding between the party and Drusilla?  The party has known each other for a while but Dru is new.  There are few things that can bring people together (or pull them apart) like a tramatic experience.

Can't wait (there's no smily for this moment!  Arg.).


----------



## Old One (Apr 22, 2002)

*Update Coming...*

Greetings Gang!

Update almost finished...anticipate Monday AM arrival!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Update Coming...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings Gang!
> 
> Update almost finished...anticipate Monday AM arrival!
> 
> ~ Old One *




May I repeat: ARGGGGGG!!  Now Monday at 4:00 PM!  How can I wait any longer?


----------



## Valgrath (Apr 23, 2002)

Arg, me want update.  Update good.  Update make Valgrath happy.  He no smite if happy.


----------



## Old One (Apr 23, 2002)

*The Computer Gods Conspire...*

I am out of town on business (I return tomorrow) and brought the disk that I have kept everything one with me to update when I get time (I am staying at a friend's house).  The only problem is that the computer "ate" the disk...the metal guard on the floppy caught coming out of the drive and is bent all to hell!

3 sessions plus notes shot to heck!

Crap-on-a-stick...

Will update as soon as feasible!

~ Old One


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't think you actually need the metal guard in order for a floppy disk to function. When I was in college, the disk I used for my thesis had a similar problem (metal guard broke) but it worked alright if I took the guard off altogether.


----------



## Lela (Apr 23, 2002)

Elder-Basilisk said:
			
		

> *I don't think you actually need the metal guard in order for a floppy disk to function. When I was in college, the disk I used for my thesis had a similar problem (metal guard broke) but it worked alright if I took the guard off altogether. *




Give it a try; it won't hurt the computer.  Anyway, new lesson:  Hard Drive EVERYTHING Important in addition to disking it.

Now, I'm done being all happy and Monk-like (a man can only last so long!).  

"SUCK!"

I was hoping for something good to hapen today.  Aw well, I can wait.


----------



## Oberton (Apr 24, 2002)

*Bad Disk*

Did the disk surface get hurt Old One.  If not you can remove the bent up metal part and insert the disk into your drive.  You should be able to read it then...  If you really need the data on the disk, I do have access to a data recover lab.  These guys are really good!  

later...


----------



## Galfridus (Apr 24, 2002)

I humbly suggest a PenDrive, a storage unit about the size of your thumb which plugs into a USB port and holds 16MB (or more) of data. I purchased one and keep my entire campaign on it; it's wonderful to be able to work on my campaign anywhere (except work, of course ) without having to worry about which computer has the most up to date copies, etc. It has no moving parts so it's very durable, and the small ones are pretty cheap. I got mine at NewEgg, an online retailer with an excellent reputation (got my PC components there as well).


----------



## Old One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Take That, Foul Disk!*

Problem Solved!

Goodness follows...!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Interlude*

Since it has been s-o-o-o-o-o incredibly long since our last update...our intrepid band was retained by Lady Andrimia, Captain Rook and the "Reds" to raid one of the *Shadowblade* hideouts to seek information linking Antoinine Sestius of the "Greens" to the Oar underground.  

Unfortunately, what was intended as a quick "hit-and-run" rapidly degenerated into a battle royale.  The five companions, along with Drusilla Cassuvius, fought their way deep into the Shadowblade lair, encountering ever fiercer resistance.  The finale left  Rosë dead, Sextus and Drusilla unconscious and the rest badly injured.  Worse, the enemy wizard had escaped behind a magically barred door...

*Aftermath*

Grim silence reigned in the bloody hall for a quarter turn of the hourglass.  Rosë, who had survived every challenge and each grievous injury, was dead.  The pain of his loss threatened to overwhelm Rowan.  The ranger had just managed to get over the loss of Marcus Tiro and Garrick, locking away the sorrow and the guilt in a secret place deep within his soul.  The barbarian’s death battered at that alcove of misery with a heavy hand.

Quintus felt drained, mentally and physically.  Although a scant two hours had passed since they slipped into the Shadowblade hideout, it felt like a lifetime.  The events leading up to Rosë’s fall passed again and again through his addled mind’s eye, mingling with tenuousness of Sextus’ breathing and the closeness of his own demise.

Lew remained as still as a woodland fawn catching the scent of a hunting wolf, hand resting on his friend’s massive chest.  The wounds that had stolen the Brigante’s life had not reached his face, but a mixture of drying blood and spittle was caked around his mouth.  The priest couldn’t even summon the strength to wipe it clean.

Quintus was the first to stir.  “Where’s Drusilla?” He asked in a dull, detached voice.

Lew responded with grunt and a vague wave of his hand, “She is over there, next to the do…”

His voice trailed off as his gaze followed his gesture.  He had placed her carefully to the side of the door, wounds bound and covered with a cloak, yet the spot was empty.  He struggled to his feet and stumbled to the spot, finding naught but an unsealed bone scroll case.

“I left her right here!  Rowan, didn’t I leave her right here?” Lew’s tone bore a hint of panic.

Quintus and Rowan moved up next to Lew and the ranger placed a comforting hand on the priest’s shaking arm.  Quintus gingerly retrieved the case and removed a rolled parchment, expecting some magical conflagration with every motion.  Barely legible, scrawled in a hastily written and shaky hand, he found:

_Your friend is quite lovely.  I shall have a grand time with her…thank you so much for coming to visit!_

The sorcerer involuntarily crumpled the parchment as he swore, “That bastard has Drusilla!  He must die and die soon!”

Anger lent his aching muscles new life as he strode to his brother’s side, knelt and began rifling through Sextus’ pack.  He stood a moment later, clutching a wooden tube in triumph.  “Arm yourselves!  The magic in this scroll will help us pass through yonder door.  We can be on the wizard before he can rest and recover his spells!”

Lew looked at him in disbelief.  “You mean to press on?  Quintus, we are in no condition to mount a chase.  Rosë is gone and Sextus is sorely wounded.  I am nearly out of favors and we are all battered.  This is folly!”

Quintus stepped over to the barbarian’s body and picked up his axe.  “We will carry Sextus with us and we will take Rosë’s axe to give to his son.”

“No!”

Quintus jumped as Rowan’s stinging slap sent the axe spinning from his grasp.  He whirled to find the woodsman standing less than a pace from him, red-faced and clutching his _gladius_.

“I will not leave him here to suffer whatever indignities our enemies might heap upon him.  I will see him returned to the North and buried properly in the lands of his people.  Whether we press on or turn back, Rosë is coming with us!”

Quintus was incredulous.  “He weighs almost a hundred and fifty stones!  How will we manage both he and Sextus?”

By way of reply, Rowan crouched, grasped the barbarian’s body and heaved the still pliant form over his shoulder.  He staggered slightly under the load, and then steadied.  “I’ll manage.”

_(DM’s Note: Rowan was still under the effect of a *Bull’s Strength* spell.)_

“Let’s go find Drusilla.”

Lew opened his mouth to urge caution and prudence, but closed it again when he saw the determination reflected in Rowan and Quintus’ faces.  ‘They will not listen to reason,’ he lamented silently to himself, ‘this will end badly!’

“Lew, help me with Sextus.”

They moved quickly to the magically barred door that Rowan had unsuccessfully assaulted before.  “I believe this magic will only last for a short period of time,” Quintus said softly.  “Let’s be quick about it.”

Rowan had Rosë slung over one shoulder like an oversized sack of potatoes and the Old Man’s sword in the other.  Lew struggled to keep Sextus propped up while clutching his stave and Quintus placed a loaded crossbow at his feet within easy reach.  The sorcerer took a deep breath and invoked the magic inscribed on the vellum.

An opaque band of whitish energy shimmered around the outline of the portal for a moment before sinking _into_ the frame.  The door swung silently inward and the companions burst into a well-lit and well-appointed sleeping chamber.  Rich tapestries lined the wall and delicately carved furniture lined the perimeter of the room.  There were no exits evident, but a magnificent four-poster bed stood against the far wall and maniacal laughter peeled forth from it.

Kneeling on the bed was the enemy wizard, holding a wickedly curved dagger to the throat of a badly wounded Drusilla.  Lew and Rowan deposited their charges gently onto the carpeted floor and grimly readied bow and crossbow.  Quintus stepped forward and snarled, “Your henchmen are dead or fled…unhand her at once and we will think about letting you live!”

The maddening laughter rose to a fever pitch and the dagger inched closer to the Cassuvius daughter’s neck.  The sorcerer tried a different tack.  “Be reasonable, nothing is gained by continuing to oppose us.  You may harm the girl, but you will not live to see another sunrise!”

The laughter continued.

“You will release her now!” The Elder Scipio roared, taking several involuntary steps forward as his temper slipped away.  “By the Light, I will rend you asunder with my bare hands!”

Laughter.

Lew kept his crossbow trained on the figures huddled in the center of the bed.  The longer he stared at the wizard and Drusilla, the uneasier he became.  He focused all of his considerable willpower on the two forms as his suspicions grew with each peal of the annoying laughter.  ‘There is a repeating pattern to that hideous laughter…yet the mouth is not moving!’

He continued to concentrate and the outline of the pair began to waver.  He blinked the sweat out of his eyes and shook his head hard.  As his vision cleared, he saw naught but a fine bed with brocade hangings, empty.  He lowered his weapon and stepped forward, laying a hand on Quintus’ quivering shoulder.  “Look closely,” he whispered to his friend, “I don’t believe they are really there!”

Quintus fought for control and narrowed his gaze.  True to Lew’s words, the image frayed and melted away.  Rowan moved up to join them, shaking his head.  After a moment of calm, Quintus began to rage.  “A damn illusion!  I will have Maythrax’s head!  Tear this place apart and find out where they went!”

_(DM’s Note: I had great fun with this!  The more the party threatened, the more I laughed a *very* annoying laugh!  It took them several minutes of real time to figure out that it was probably an illusion…ah, the good times of DMing!)_

Lew and Rowan exchanged worried looks.  The priest spoke, seeking to soothe his friend, “If we tarry too long, the magic allowing us to pass through the portal may fade, trapping us in here.  Perhaps we should withdraw.”

Quintus shook his head slowly and deliberately, “He is on the run…he must be low on spells…if we can reach him before he finds help, we can finish this!”

Lew looked to Rowan for support, but the ranger shrugged his shoulders helplessly while nodding in agreement.  Lew slumped in defeat, “Very well.”

A quick but thorough search showed signs of a hasty, but equally thorough departure.  A writing desk and heavy chest were empty save for scattered sheets of parchment and some well made, but unremarkable garments.  Rowan’s practiced hands found a concealed door in the back of a large wardrobe.  Several smears of fresh blood marked recent use.

He alerted his companions to his find and the group quickly manhandled Sextus and Rosë’s corpse through the narrow opening.  Beyond the wardrobe, they found an ancient sewer passage, older even than the other tunnels they had grown accustomed to.  This one, however, was bone dry…no damp spots or slime marred the stone surfaces.  Rowan lit a lantern, shut the wardrobe door and scouted ahead down the passage.

Within twenty paces, he came to a “T” intersection.  He scanned the floor and walls carefully for signs of passage, but the smooth bare stone revealed little.  He stepped towards the left-hand passage, but his eye caught a slight irregularity in the floor.  He crouched down and probed with the tip of his blade.

With the slightest pressure, the center section of the “T” dropped away from him, swinging downward on well-oiled hinges to reveal a yawning pit.  It descended for fifteen paces or more and the half-light from his lantern revealed sharpened stakes and skeletal remains.  ‘That was a touch closer than I care to admit,’ he thought to himself.

He returned to the others.

“Maythrax left us a little present.”

He described the trap as he retrieved Rosë.  “Bring Sextus up and I will see if I can find a way to bypass this so we don’t have to maneuver around the gap.”

The party moved forward, halting several paces from the intersection.  The cover for the pit had swung back up into position.  Rowan gently laid Rosë on the floor, and then craned his neck around each corner while holding his lantern aloft.  He took care not to step too close to the very sensitive pit trap.  Quintus paced back and forth – still fuming – while Lew checked Sextus bandages.

He changed out one particular blood-soaked rag, binding it tightly into place.  More from force of habit than anything else, he moved to Rosë and idly fingered the barbarian’s coverings, now stiff from crusted blood.

Quintus forced himself to halt as Rowan returned.  “Well?”

“There are two small levers, one down each corridor.  They probably lock and unlock the pit cover.  I can slip around the corner and try each one…whichever one works on the first try probably indicates the direction they went in.  Just give me some cover from your crossbow while I…”

The ranger trailed off, raising his lantern while looking past Quintus’ right shoulder.  Quintus whirled to find Lew frantically running his hands over Rosë’s corpse.  A dozen fears raced through the sorcerer’s mind and he began to summon his only remaining spell that could affect undead.  “What is it?”

He and Rowan stepped towards Lew, who was hunched over their dead friend, mumbling furiously.  The priest straightened slightly and looked up, tears streaming down his face.  His movement exposed Rosë’s face.  Quintus stared, unbelieving as Rowan’s lantern light revealed not the pale mask of death, but a slight hint of color.  

The ranger slowly dropped to his knees.  Lew met his quizzical gaze with a mixture amazement and disbelief.  Rowan’s eyes flicked down, taking in the almost imperceptible rise and fall of Rosë’s chest and then stared hard at Lew.

The priest lifted trembling hands, holding them palm out while shaking his head.  A barely audible whisper followed.

“He lives!”

*To Be Continued…*

*Next: Interlude – Questions and Answers*

~ Old One


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 25, 2002)

He... lives? After all that debate and speculation about who in the party would fall?

Not an undead monster?

Not cursed to return from beyond the grave, given motive force through dark powers so as to walk again and rend all living things asunder?

And you call yourself a RBDM... 

Seriously, though, great post, and another great cliffhanger!  Looking forward to seeing how this all resolves,
LB


----------



## Lela (Apr 25, 2002)

Wow.  Amazing.  Oddly I predicted this, and yet, I didn't expect it.  Wow.  Hmmmmm, I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 25, 2002)

There's a real unexpected twist.  Fantastic update as always, Old One!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 25, 2002)

Rose lives! How? Maybe Lew really is a chosen one like the beggars said...

Cool! Would be horrible for the last sister to get her throat cut also. You're heartless Old One.


----------



## Lela (Apr 25, 2002)

Broccli_Head said:
			
		

> *Rose lives! How? Maybe Lew really is a chosen one like the beggars said...
> 
> Cool! Would be horrible for the last sister to get her throat cut also. You're heartless Old One. *




Shhhh!  Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## Old One (Apr 25, 2002)

*Interlude*

I was going to let everyone speculate wildly for the next several days, but I will be out-of-town until next *Tuesday*, so I didn't want to be that big a RBSHW...

*Rose at Deathsgate*

_Your body is wracked by pain after unending pain for what seems to be an eternity.  Slowly, almost imperceptibly at first, the agony fades, leaving you calm and cold.  An obsidian path stretches before you, surrounded by swirling, silent mist.  The razor sharp rock should slice your feet to ribbons, but you feel nothing.  Looking down, you note, in a detached way, that your body is naked and pale.

You find yourself moving down the path, although you are unsure whether or not you move under your own volition.  Soon you find yourself standing before an enormous obsidian portal that soars above you.  Runes of power are carved on every inch of the portal and you can feel the gateway thrumming.  Beyond the opening, you see an idyllic land of rolling hills, beautiful forests and rushing streams.  Trees heavy with fruit beckon you and the delicious smell of roasting meet and fine ale waft gently against your face.

A pale, slender form - clad in diaphanous green silk - lounges along the stream bank.  You see that it is Asralla, in the full bloom of her youth.  She sits up and motions you to join her.  A grin splits your pale face and you step forward to move through the portal.

An invisible hand stays your advance.  You struggle against the force with all of your might, but make no headway.  Asralla stands and reaches towards you, sorrow reflected on her face.  You cry out silently, trying to break the bonds that hold you in place.  The pastoral scene and your ladylove begin to recede into the distance and the harder you struggle, the more rapidly they disappear.  Finally, there is nothing left but darkness.

Tears that do not exist stream down your face.  You are tired and want to rest, but you see another figure approaching through darkness, walking on empty space, as it was solid ground.  It is a girl, no, a young woman.  She is clad in white robes that cling to her slender body.  Long dark hair frames her slender face and her eyes shine forth with wisdom and sadness and the weight of untold ages.  A pale scar mars her otherwise perfect skin, a jagged line running vertically from the crown of her forehead to the bridge of her nose.  She pauses and regards you with her wise eyes.

*‘Rosë who is of the Brigante people and yet not of them,’* she says softly within your head, *‘why do you walk the Paths of the Dead and seek to pass through Deathsgate?  My mother says that your time has not yet come.’*

You try to answer, but no words come from your throat.  She continues to gaze at you and you feel her penetrating into your very soul.

*‘Yes,’* she coos, *‘I see.’*

All of the pain you have experienced over your short life comes welling back, crashing like a mighty ocean wave against your spirit.  It pounds against you and the pain is blinding and intense.  You are certain that you will succumb, that you will fall, that the void will take you.  Just when you are sure you can take no more, the pain subsides, leaving your spirit weak, but unbroken.

*‘You have the mark of greatness upon you, young one, just as my mother has said.  Know that in the dark storm that is coming, you have a part to play.  A terrible curse hangs over the people of your mother, yet their courage and strength are paramount to turning the dark tide.  If the lands are to stand against the darkness, you must free them from the curse.  The path is perilous and death will hang heavy on your trail, yet for hope, you must go!’*

She stops speaking for a moment and cocks her head as if she is listening.  *‘Yes mother, I will tell him.’*

*‘Use this rhyme to guide your steps.’*

She begins to chant and her haunting voice pulsates all around you, *“Seek the seeker, at her feet train.  Sword of the father, by dragon’s breath stained.  Isle of darkness, far as the eagle flies.  Corrupted totem, thrice must die.  Over the chasm, thou must fly!”*

The power of her words burns into your mind, writing the words in your memory forever.

*‘Now you must turn from the Obsidian Path and return to the world before your spirit weakens too much!’*

You turn to go and feel her presence directly behind you.  Cold hands that burn like ice touch your shoulder blades, *‘Fly, Rosë of the Brigantes, fly!’*

You feel yourself hurtling through the air at an impossible speed, propelled by the agony tearing from your shoulders and threatening to rip you asunder.  Then, mercifully, you know no more…_

*To Be Continued...*

*Next: Interlude - Questions and Answers*

~ Old One

PS - What?  I still haven't told you what is going on?  I guess I am a RBSHW after all!  See ya soon!


----------



## Darklone (Apr 25, 2002)

*Jaaaaaaaaa!*

Fantastic! Rose's next character is Rose 

Wonderful description, Old One. Kudos, you proved us all wrong once more. More or less that is 

Cursed totem, thrice must die... Well. The bear died twice. Asralla and her opponent. Who's next?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Over the chasm, thou must fly!”*




Why is it always pits?


----------



## Thorntangle (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Interlude*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Why is it always pits? *



Lol.  Too funny.

Yes, certainly do not roll a '1' when flying over the chasm


----------



## Darklone (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Interlude*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Why is it always pits? *




Another CR11 hole for the party?


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 25, 2002)

"Another CR 11 hole"

... and maybe some rats, big, big rats ...


----------



## Lela (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Interlude*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Another CR11 hole for the party?  *




Orisen, I hope not!


----------



## Darklone (Apr 26, 2002)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *"Another CR 11 hole"
> 
> ... and maybe some rats, big, big rats ... *




I can imagine the faces around the table when another hole is presented to the party...


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 26, 2002)

Old One, bringing Rose back from the dead is:
1) An act of genius.  His heroic deeds have not gone without reward, and you've kept several vital storylines intact while adding a few to the list.

AND

2) Totally unexpected by me.  A great plot twist, even if it temporarily calls into question your RBDM-ness  .


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 26, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One, bringing Rose back from the dead is:
> 1) An act of genius.  His heroic deeds have not gone without reward, and you've kept several vital storylines intact while adding a few to the list.
> 
> AND
> ...




Doubt not his RBDMness. Read on when next he updates ...


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Apr 26, 2002)

Maybe Rose spontaneously switched genders so that he/she could be the woman his mother was told he would be. 




			
				Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doubt not his RBDMness. Read on when next he updates ... *


----------



## Lela (Apr 26, 2002)

Tortoise said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Doubt not his RBDMness. Read on when next he updates ... *





I thought it was obvious.  Remember when the goddess was saying that his spirit was weekening?  He has permentally lost levels.



> _Originally posted by DocMoriartty_
> *Maybe Rose spontaneously switched genders so that he/she could be the woman his mother was told he would be. *




And this wouldn't surprise me at all,  though it doesn't seem Old One's style.


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Apr 27, 2002)

*Wow*

Old One,

I gotta say, of all the possible directions this could have gone, the return of Rose was one that I never in a million years expected.  Better yet, I know that in your hands this unlooked for boon will turn out to be a doozy of a plot twist.


----------



## Quickbeam (Apr 29, 2002)

Lela:
Assessing permanent level loss for a return from the grave is not a RBDM move.  Our group does this (among other things) regularly to discourage endless resurrections.

Tortoise:
Notice the wink besides my remark.  I _know_ that any act of altruism and kindness by Old One comes with a price...and a bit of RBDM-ness attached.


----------



## Tortoise (Apr 30, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Lela:
> Assessing permanent level loss for a return from the grave is not a RBDM move.  Our group does this (among other things) regularly to discourage endless resurrections.
> 
> Tortoise:
> Notice the wink besides my remark.  I know that any act of altruism and kindness by Old One comes with a price...and a bit of RBDM-ness attached. *




My bad, I meant to add a wink by my comment as well.  

This campaign truely is awesome fun, all the more because of his RBDMness!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Apr 30, 2002)

*hehehee*

...or Old One could have had Rose reincarnated...as a BIG rat i guess?! 

Well, i am really happy that this part of the storyline didn't fall down due to a fight...

Keep it going!


----------



## Old One (Apr 30, 2002)

*I Have Returned...*

Greetings All!

Back from San Fran...

Took the "Red Eye" back and just got in from the airport.  Thanks for keeping us near the top o' the charts and I am digging all of the speculation as to Rose's miraculous return.  As soon as I get a little sleep so that I can think/type coherently, all will be answered...!

~ Old One


----------



## Rel (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that Rose won't go permenantly off the roster.  He is the perfect character to keep the group dynamic and to keep them from getting too comfy in the city.

Besides, the only thing better for a barbarian than dying gloriously in battle is the chance to die gloriously in battle again!

Looking forward to the next update, Old One.


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 30, 2002)

Old One,
Just got back from a cross-country excursion myself (from CA to NY for a long weekend).  Glad to see I haven't missed anything, and looking forward to the culmination of the current plot thread (at this rate, it'll be time for AtSVII before too long!).
LB


----------



## Old One (Apr 30, 2002)

*Interlude*

Greetings Readers, Lurkers and Occasional Guests,

I will swing back to answer some of the individual comments, but I wanted to go ahead and discuss the miraculous _”Return of Rosë”_!  

*Answers and Questions (or Confessions of a RBDM)*

*The Mistake*

The genesis of Rosë’s return lays in one simple event…I made a *MISTAKE*!  I usually take about 15-20 minutes after each session to jot down important notes, make sure I have the order of events right, etc.  I was making my notes following the session in which our barbarian friend fell when I realized that I – a DM with 21 years of experience behind the screen – had made a major error.

While studying the layout of the battlemat, I realized that I had given the “pit fighter” (you remember him…he was the one dropping everyone with his ransuer) an unwarranted AoO on Rosë early in the battle.  When Rosë moved to engage from 10’ to 5’, I gave the pit fighter an AoO, even though it was only a 5’ adjustment.  I didn’t catch at the time and none of the players caught it either (I have several good “rules hounds” who don’t cross the line into “rules lawyering”).  That attack produced the x3 critical that knocked off 30+ of Rosë’s hit points!

A major mistake, but one discovered after the fact!

*The Dilemma*

As most of you know, I am a “roll-in-the-open-and-let-the-dice-fall-where-they-may DM”.  Normally, when something is discovered after-the-fact (a forgotten bonus, etc), we chalk it up to the vagaries of fate and say, “Too bad…you’ll remember that next time!”

This, however, was different.

This was a glaring DM error - albeit an understandable one in the heat of combat – that had a direct negative impact on the PC.  Although the damage done by the attack didn’t kill Rosë, it clearly was a major contributing factor to his eventual demise and it had a major impact on the rest of the battle.  I, however, was the only one who realized there was a problem.

My choices were:

*Choice 1:* Do nothing and let things continue without ever bringing it up.

*Choice 2:* Re-Run the entire encounter.

*Choice 3:* Something else entirely!

*The Process*

I did not feel comfortable with *Choice 1* or *Choice 2*.  I have never been one to screw my players on purpose (they usually do a good enough job on their own), so *Choice 1* was out.  Due to the way events transpired, a clean “re-run” would have been nigh impossible, even with my great role-players, so *Choice 2* didn’t make sense either.

I decided to do something different entirely.  I posed the dilemma to the brain trust over at the RBDM Club with several proposed solutions and got some great input from them.  Armed with a developing idea, I e-mailed John (Rosë’s player) and told him of the error along with several proposed solutions.  He concurred with my preliminary assessment, so I bounced things off the RBDM crew again, tightened it up a bit and e-mailed all of the other players with news that _news_ of Rosë’s death was greatly exaggerated!

*The Solution*

The final decision was for Rosë to be “mostly dead” (ala Wesley in _The Princess Bride_), but with a MAJOR in-game plot hook as to why this condition existed.  This allowed for a rather elegant way to wrap everything up…advance several minor plot lines…create a major new one…AND rectify a major DM boo-boo!

All in all, it worked well.  John was happy to be able to keep going with Rosë, the other players were glad to keep their tank and the DM was happy that yet more plotlines were created to torture the players with…an all-around win!

As always, question and commentary welcome!

~ Old One


----------



## Tortoise (May 1, 2002)

When we got the email from OO about the non-demise of Rose we were all happy about it and realized this could help advance some character developement that some of us were interested in, but had yet to find the motivation to follow.

In particular, I had always envisioned Rowan as a stealthy, hit and run archer who would eventually find strength in his faith, but up till Rose's miraculous revival, no epiphany seemed forthcoming to be a strong enough catalyst for him to awaken to a Ranger's spell casting ability. 

Now that Rose has been returned to us by the will of the gods, Rowan has something more to ponder in his search for faith. 

Providing he survives and nothing else turns his thoughts elsewhere, once back in the woodlands he'll begin to make time to listen to the gods through their voices in nature and thus begin developing his divine casting aspect.

It's cool when the entire group benefits from a resolution of this type in all sorts of unexpected ways.


----------



## Rel (May 1, 2002)

Kudos to you, Old One.  I think your solution was great.  We GM's all make mistakes but it takes special talent to "make lemonade" from them.

I'm looking forward to how Rose roleplays his "out of body experience".

And after your comments about him being "mostly dead", I can't get the picture out of my head of your players acting out scenes from The Princess Bride.

_Rowan - "Lew, he's dead."

Lew - "Oh, look who's so smart.  Our friend is only 'mostly dead', which means a little bit alive."

Sextus - "Please, Lew, we're in a terrible rush."

Lew - "Don't rush a miracle worker or you get crummy miracles."_


----------



## WSmith (May 1, 2002)

Old One, I have finally caught up after a long absence here. Fantasic! This is truely an epic tale. 



> Isle of darkness, far as the eagle flies. Corrupted totem, thrice must die. Over the chasm, thou must fly!”




Maybe now we can get to some nautical adventures. Or, maybe the Isle spoken of is actually a cloud island in the sky. Nah! That would not fit into FG too well I guess. However, I would have never guessed Rose returning from Deathsgate, either.

The whole Deathsgate, with the rolling fields reminded me of the best part of the entire movie, "Gladiator" when near his final battle, General Maxi-dude rejoined he family in Elyssium and lived happy ever after. WAIT! Rose could have lived happily ever after too with his lost love. He got screwed! You truely are a RBDM to keep a man from eternal happiness!


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2002)

Old One:
Just a single quick question, followed by and equally brief comment.
-- What is/who are the RBDM Club, and can I join?
-- Excellent solution to a very large snaffu!!


----------



## Darklone (May 2, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One:
> Just a single quick question, followed by and equally brief comment.
> -- What is/who are the RBDM Club, and can I join?
> -- Excellent solution to a very large snaffu!! *




Would sign an application at once too. If I could sign anything right now.


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*Priceless...*



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> *Kudos to you, Old One.  I think your solution was great.  We GM's all make mistakes but it takes special talent to "make lemonade" from them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to how Rose roleplays his "out of body experience".
> 
> ...




Rel -

Thanks for the comments (and LOL at the _Princess Bride_ dialogue)!  I think that everyone was pleased with the solution and it offers some great additional plot development...so it's all good!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*No Happy Afterlife for You!*



			
				WSmith said:
			
		

> *Old One, I have finally caught up after a long absence here. Fantasic! This is truely an epic tale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WSmith -

You don't actually think that I would let a PC have a happy afterlife do you?

Thanks for stoppin' by...I figured you must be busy (speakin' of busy, your heading back our way pretty soon, aren't you?).  I am sure the PCs will be racking their brains to figure out what the prophecy actually means.  There are clues scattered throughout several PC back stories (hear that, guys?), but we all know how unreliable prophecies can be!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*In Reverse Order...*



			
				Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Old One:
> Just a single quick question, followed by and equally brief comment.
> -- What is/who are the RBDM Club, and can I join?
> -- Excellent solution to a very large snaffu!! *




QB -

How's Griffin doing (and how are your sleep patterns)?  Thanks for the support on the DM SNAFU resolution.

The RBDM Club was formed some months back by Nemmerle and Lordnightshade as a place for dastardly DMs to bounce ideas off each other, pose dilemmas, exchange NPCs and magic items and design other evils to torment the poor players.

The initial band was formed by invites sent out by Nemmerle and LNS, with the requirements being:

(1) Sworn to absolute secrecy - Many SH secrets are revealed on the message board and can't be repeated for obvious reasons

(2) No Members may join if the play in a campaign of another member

(3) Don't be a Jerk - The idea is creative exchange, not flame

The brain trust includes such notables as Pkitty, cntxt, Plane Sailing and angramainyu.  A number of RBDM members have come and gone (inactivity for more than 2-3 months results in getting "disinvited").  Typically, there are about 10-12 active posters.

New members are invite only and LNS posts "auditions" from time to time to recruit new members (both here and on Monte Cook's boards.  Once the "auditions" are in, we poll the members to see who might make good additions and those folks are extended an invite.  My suggestion would be to watch for the next "open call" (I might be able to help you out a little there) and submit evidence of your Rat Bastardliness!

Check out this recent open call:

RBDM Open Call

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*Check out above post...*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Would sign an application at once too. If I could sign anything right now. *




Darklone -

What did you do to your hand?  Hope you are on the mend!  Check my reply to QB for info on the RBDM Club...

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*Hee, hee...*



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> *He... lives? After all that debate and speculation about who in the party would fall?
> 
> Not an undead monster?
> 
> ...




LB -

Thanks for stoppin' in...I wanted to swing back and answer some commentary before things got too far away!  I have inflicted a fate far worse than undeath on Rose...more plot hooks!

~ Old One

PS - I must admit that I did enjoy all the speculation!  Kudos to my players for keeping a straight face through it all...


----------



## Old One (May 2, 2002)

*Lela, MW, P of H, DocMoriarty, Dougal, Broc, et al...*

For brevity's sake...

Just wanted to thank all of you (and anyone I missed) for your continued readership, for following the story so closely, for great insights and for the occassional awesome idea!

I am glad you enjoyed the "Return of Rose" plot twist and I hope to provide many additional opportunities for speculation in the future!  I really enjoy this campaign and writing the story hour, but your loyal readership and frequent commentary give me a tremendous charge and inspire me to new heights!

Thanks again!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Check out above post...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *What did you do to your hand?  Hope you are on the mend!  Check my reply to QB for info on the RBDM Club...
> 
> ~ Old One *




Hah, my players always leave the group, that's enough qualification? 

Just noticed that I wrote someone I cut my hand... not actually cut the whole hand, just got some bad glass cuts on a finger (one inch long and down to the bone). Got it stitched and they are still looking for glass splinters. RBDM club: Heck, if they only look for 48 hours, then I got not much chances to apply 
Will try though next time... If I didn't scare all players away till then.

Old One and group: You are overtaking my favorite fantasy books since several months. Best stuff I read since years. And I read a lot.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 2, 2002)

Old One:

Thanks for the detailed RBDM Club explanation.  It's unfortunate that I missed the most recent recruitment drive, but I'm on DM hiatus until June anyway (letting others cultivate their skills) so perhaps I'll garner an invite next time 'round .

Keep me posted on the open application period please -- my little guys make it hard for me to spend large amounts of time cruising the Boards endlessly.  Speaking of which, Griffin is doing great thanks for asking as always!!  Also, Jake has started tee ball again and our team (I coach) looks pretty formidable .

Take care, my friend.  I'll keep watching for updates.


----------



## Rel (May 3, 2002)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> *Also, Jake has started tee ball again and our team (I coach) looks pretty formidable .*




[brief hijack]

That brings back great memories, Quickbeam.  BTW, I met the guy who plays Speaks With Stone in my campaign, when we played tee ball together.  That was 25 years ago, this summer.

For the record, Speaks was a MUCH better tee ball player than I was.  I spent most of my time in the outfield (almost nobody could hit the ball that far) looking for four leaf clovers and thinking up ideas that I would someday turn into nefarious plots in my roleplaying games.

Wow, nostalgia city!

[I now return you to Old One's campaign.]


----------



## Valavien (May 3, 2002)

*Lurkers*

Thanks for the praise Old One, I considered myself et al, not that I contribute much!

I haven't read for a couple of weeks (again), which was really lucky for me as I had stopped reading when I learned that Rose had 'died', so I didn't have to endure a few weeks of cliffhanger to realise he was actually alive woohoo!

I tend to mostly read every second friday if not everyday because that is when the game I am playing is on - it helps me getting motivated and fired-up for 'role' playing.  Tonight we are switching games from OA to WOT I decided to play my fave class a ranger - Woodsperson in wheel of time.  How do most of you people play rangers and their variants.  This one is a real archery specialest (as usual).  

Can't wait for the next updat 

Since we are at 14 pages, maybe now is a good time to create a new one?


----------



## Dougal DeKree (May 3, 2002)

*edited.*



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hah, my players always leave the group, that's enough qualification?
> 
> *





In this case it is not due to your RBDM'nes, but rather due to the fact that players opinions (on how things should be) and DM opinions (on how things should be) cause trouble, when they are too different. Fun is the main goal of gaming, basically.

Dougal DeKree, retired Gnomish Illusionist

Edited to be more reasonable, less emotional .-)


----------



## Lela (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Lurkers*



			
				Valavien said:
			
		

> *
> Since we are at 14 pages, maybe now is a good time to create a new one? *




I'm actually surprised we havn't been attacked by the Mods yet--seeing as we're at 210+ posts.  Just make sure you post the link to the next thread here please.  It helps a lot.


----------



## Old One (May 3, 2002)

*Faded Glory VII Coming Soon...*



			
				Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm actually surprised we havn't been attacked by the Mods yet--seeing as we're at 210+ posts.  Just make sure you post the link to the next thread here please.  It helps a lot. *




Lela -

I think it is a little less imperative with the new user limits, but I plan to have a new thread up in a day or two!

~ Old One


----------



## Old One (May 4, 2002)

*On The Road Again...*

Greetings All!

I will be out of town over the weekend (big suprise B'day bash in NYC), but hope to post the first part of *Session 16* and begin *Faded Glory VII* on Monday!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (May 7, 2002)

*What else?*

Hopefully waiting bump!


----------



## Oberton (May 7, 2002)

*Bump*

Great Job Old One.

FYI:  The one thing I like about your stories is the detail and effort you put into them.  I thought you and other might want to check out this FREE product called:

Shades of Gray  
http://www.auran.com/d20/downloads_f.htm# 
File size: 6.1 mb
File type: .zip
Zipped file types: .pdf

I am still amazed at the detail of this product...

Later and B U M P


----------



## Old One (May 8, 2002)

*Extended Trip...*

Greetings All!

I was hoping (and still am) to have the next installment up before heading out of town tomorrow for 10 days for a family vacation.  Several work emergencies have kept me from posting, but I hope to get something up before departing.

If I can't get it up, look for something around 5/17...

Thanks for the patience!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (May 8, 2002)

*No hurry*

Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## Old One (May 9, 2002)

*I suck...*

Greetings Gang!

No update...

My wife's passport didn't come back from the Charleston, SC office...so we got to spend the entire day in Washington, DC getting an emergency one issued!

6 hours and $95 later, we are good to go !

See everyone in a week and a half!

~ Old One


----------



## Darklone (May 13, 2002)

*Hihihi*

And the one true evil (bureaucraziness) strikes again!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (May 13, 2002)

*hard luck!*

Well, at least you already used up all the bad luck, so you won't have some during your vacation! Oh, you usually have no bad luck? Well, i guess your table sucks it all up usually .-)

D.


----------



## Piratecat (May 17, 2002)

Guys, please quit with the frequent bumps.    I just deleted enough bumps and the like to get it under 200 replies! 

Old One, when you get back, email me; I can either let you clean out the story hour yourself, or you can start a new one, whichever you prefer.  Just as long as there's more.  Do you know how hard it was to avoid spending _hours_ reading all of the stuff I've missed while I was searching for bumps to erase?  *grin*


----------



## Lela (May 18, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Guys, please quit with the frequent bumps.    I just deleted enough bumps and the like to get it under 200 replies!
> 
> Old One, when you get back, email me; I can either let you clean out the story hour yourself, or you can start a new one, whichever you prefer.  Just as long as there's more.  Do you know how hard it was to avoid spending hours reading all of the stuff I've missed while I was searching for bumps to erase?  *grin* *




[insert big long interesting speach here--which my computer decided to _Power Word (Death)_ just after I got done   .]

In a nut shell, because I want so badly to continue to comment (and don't want P-Kitty to have to avoid reading the Story Hour  ), I've decided to open up a temp thread to continue discussion in.

So, in order to avoid angering the cat with the delete key (worse than ticking off a DM), please feel free to join me:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13098


----------



## Old One (May 19, 2002)

*I Have Returned...*

Hijacking the immortal words of Gen. Douglas MacArthur...I'm back!

9 days and 8 nights in Sunny Aruba have left me lightly toasted and well-rested!  Had fun with Scuba, snorkling, sailing and occassionaly ogling the numerous topless hotties (often pointed out by the Mrs.)!

I will be at the office for most of the day getting caught up and have very busy days tomorrow and Tues, but will work the next update in sometime during that time frame.

PKitty, thanks for the clean-up...I plan on starting a new thread...FG VII!  BTW, read it, read it *ALL*...you know you want to!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (May 20, 2002)

*Re: I Have Returned...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *I plan on starting a new thread...FG VII!
> ~ Old One *




You have nearly overcome Final Fantasy!  They had better hurry up.

By the way, as FF7 has been the best one so far. . .  Well, I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 28, 2002)

*Patience*

I am trying to be patient, but the last story update was April 25th. Over a month ago. All I want to know is, everythig that happened afterwards and what it all means.  Is that to much to ask?


----------



## Old One (May 29, 2002)

*Thanks for the Patience...*

Greetings Faithful Readers and Lurkers All!

A chain of events have conspired to delay the next update...

(1) Vacation (over)

(2) Boards acting wacky (apparently fixed)

(3) Death in the Family (my grandfather passed away on Saturday - still working through)

My goal is to get the next couple of installments posted by the weekend.  Don't worry...*Faded Glory* isn't going away!

~ Old One


----------



## Lela (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Thanks for the Patience...*



			
				Old One said:
			
		

> *Greetings Faithful Readers and Lurkers All!
> 
> A chain of events have conspired to delay the next update...
> 
> ...




Hay, take all the time you need Old One.  Most of us have lost loved ones before, it's not easy.  We support you in whatever you need to do.

And, remember, you'll see him again.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (May 29, 2002)

**working noise**

*Dougal is frantically working on his time-machine that will make the next weekend pass much faster, so he can read all the new installments*

I'm sorry for your loss, Old One.

Dougal


----------



## Darklone (May 29, 2002)

Sorry too. Take your time.


----------



## Old One (May 31, 2002)

*FINALLY!*

Greetings All!

I am finally getting around to starting *Against the Shadow VII - A Faded Glory Story Hour*!

Step right this way for all of the goodness:

Against the Shadows VII

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and patience...see you in the next thread!

~ Old One


----------

